# WMT (Unofficial) Strawberry Coastal White Wine Competition



## dangerdave

_Oyez! Oyez!_







Announcing the advent of the impromptu friendly amateur wine making competition afterward mentioned here:

_*2013 "Strawberry" Wine Expert Vintners Reserve Coastal White (White Burgundy Style) Wine Competition*_

Unofficial Friendly Rules (more like guidelines):

1) Must use the aforementioned _Wine Expert Vintner's Reserve Coastal White (White Burgundy Style) Wine Kit._

2) Must use strawberries.

Competition to be judged by a yet unannounced person(s) on or about the midst of October 2013...somewhat.

Those interested may post said intent here. What say ye?


----------



## moesagoodboy

This sounds like fun, but it's March in southeastern pa. I don't see any strawberries in my back yard. Are the frozen variety that are available at the "local" warehouse club a workable source?


----------



## Kraffty

Count me in, heading home to start whispering sweet nothings to that little blank canvas of a white coastal box. Good luck to all, should be fun sharing notes (most of them)
Mike
Frozen strawberries are still strawberries, go for it.


----------



## dangerdave

According to their website, midwestsupplies.com, they still have these kits in stock, BOGO!

Get one (I mean two!) and join the fun!

What about Jim (jswordy)? He was the impetus for this. You in for a little friendly competition?

<Now, the question is, to make this from hot house strawberries, now, giving it more time to age before October, or wait for summer strawberries and hope for better flavor? Hmmm...>


----------



## Dend78

kits will be here tuesday and I will probably get started on one at that point, i also liked kraffty's idea in the other thread about sending one bottle to judges and one to the other participants as long as we dont get like 10ppl that can get a lil expensive


----------



## olusteebus

Strawberry's from Plant City Florida should be coming to your stores very soon.


----------



## suecasa

relative newbie here ... with a box of coastal white just waiting to be started ... never realized i could tweek with fruit to a box kit ... PLEASE>>> some info on how to do it ... other fruits that strawberry that would be delish? i have the 1st bogo in long aging and am actually pretty pleased with it so far ... would love to play though


----------



## Dend78

I would think there are a few ways you can do this, toss fruit in and ferment it all together, or add some in front end and then steep the rest after fermented and stabilized, or go the f-pak route, possibilities are only limited by the imagination of the creator. I dont know enough about this kit to give much insight on what i would say is the best as Ive only made 2 kits and they were both the island mist kits which are totally different animals.


----------



## dangerdave

I plan to send a bottle to all the participants (and whomever our judge may be) in October. Found some nice ripe strawberries at Jungle Jim's on Saturday. Mixed everything up yesterday and pitch my yeast this morning. _And away we go!_ This will be the second time I've added fruit to a kit. The first one turned out very nice! I'm excited, but please pardon me if I'm a bit secretive about how I'm doing mine---lest my opponents get the upper hand! 
Here's my strawberries and kit, ready to go (note: I used more than the one bag); and the full fermenter, covered snuggly and warm, brew belt in place...


----------



## jswordy

dangerdave said:


> According to their website, midwestsupplies.com, they still have these kits in stock, BOGO!
> 
> Get one (I mean two!) and join the fun!
> 
> What about Jim (jswordy)? He was the impetus for this. You in for a little friendly competition?
> 
> <Now, the question is, to make this from hot house strawberries, now, giving it more time to age before October, or wait for summer strawberries and hope for better flavor? Hmmm...>




No, *YOU* are the impetus for this, Dave.  Yeah, I'm in if it turns out OK. Got the kits Saturday. I have 2 batches ahead of it, guess it's time to rearrange my schedule.


----------



## jswordy

Dend78 said:


> kits will be here tuesday and I will probably get started on one at that point, i also liked kraffty's idea in the other thread about sending one bottle to judges and one to the other participants as long as we dont get like 10ppl that can get a lil expensive



Average UPS charge is $13-15 to ship a single bottle from here. Just saying, my budget is limited. Glad to send a bottle (or two) to the judge(s).


----------



## dangerdave

There's Jim! Welcome aboard, matey! I know you'll make a good one!


----------



## Dend78

just admit it dave you are gonna toss in real lemon juice and this will be the WE DB 

but i gotta ask whats in the kit?


----------



## jswordy

Dend78 said:


> just admit it dave you are gonna toss in real lemon juice and this will be the WE DB
> 
> but i gotta ask whats in the kit?



http://www.midwestsupplies.com/coastal-white-white-burgundy-style-vintner-s-reserve.html

Not sure what you are asking.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

Started this one back in february, but i'm in to add some fruit and send a bottle off to a judge!!


----------



## dangerdave

Dend78 said:


> just admit it dave you are gonna toss in real lemon juice and this will be the WE DB
> 
> but i gotta ask whats in the kit?


 
No lemon, sorry, Dend.  But the kit has a big bag of juice, one poorly written set of instructions, packets (one each) of bentonite, sulphite, and sorbate, and one packet of Red Star Premier Cuvee Wine Yeast.

Mix according to instructions. Ferment until dry!

Note: This contest will definately void the warrantee on the wine kit!


----------



## dangerdave

LoneTreeFarms said:


> Started this one back in february, but i'm in to add some fruit and send a bottle off to a judge!!


 
You are welcome to join in with that one. Read the two rules, above. If you are going to add fruit, it must include strawberries. Anything else goes!


----------



## Dend78

should we set one more rule for final SG, so that way we dont send the judges 5 different wines to taste that vary so much you cant even really put them in the same class?


----------



## Kraffty

I got my mix in the bucket yesterday, here's most of the ingredients, the stuff is blood red and smells great so far. I'm counting 6 people so far, am I missing any one?
Jim, Dave, Sue, Kraffty, Lonetree and Dend
Lots of Pics would be great. Mike


----------



## dangerdave

Dend78 said:


> should we set one more rule for final SG, so that way we dont send the judges 5 different wines to taste that vary so much you cant even really put them in the same class?


 
I just didn't want to make too many rules, Dend. Simple, fun, and experimental. You make a good point, but since this is really a pointless contest...

What do the others think?

@ Kraffty: Looking good! I used some bananas, too. I just wanted to eat them and the strawberries, they smelled so good together!


----------



## Dend78

well with what we are looking at we will probably go to a semi-sweet, whats the semi-sweet range 1.010-1.030? shoot for something in there? 

I hear ya, i just dont wanna send in syrup and you send in a dry and everybody else sends in semi-sweet , i dont wanna constrain it to much either just try to make it eaiser on the judges to proclaim me the winn...er...uh easier for them to judge us fairly


----------



## Kraffty

I haven't made up my mind but I think just slightly sweet for me too. Want to taste the berrys but not make boones farm out of it.


----------



## dangerdave

I was aiming for a semi-sweet, but I don't want to hold anyone back. Feel free to make whatever kind of second place wine you like!


----------



## Dend78

lmao


----------



## dangerdave

I even got a label in the works...


----------



## jswordy

WARRANTEE? We don't need no stinkin' *WARRANTEE! *

Look, I am making mine to GET BOMBED, so you vinophiles can do your own thing and I am good with it. I am aiming for LAST place! 

I think I'll call it 



BTW, who are our *VICTIMS* ... er, I mean, judges???


----------



## Kraffty

Nice label Dave, kind of a play on "fat bastard"? Now I suggest we have the judges consider labels as a secondary competition. Suecasa should be right up front on that contest if she's playing.


----------



## Kraffty

Here you go Jim, I like your thinking but I'm hoping a little less ABV will help it mellow more in time for the judges.


----------



## Julie

Lol, ok you guys got me curious. Who are your Judges and what does the winner get?


----------



## Kraffty

Julie, I think your name was mentioned as a possible judge to be recruited at a later date, but jump on in. So far we're only playing for a years worth of bragging rights. I can't imagine finding a judge or two is going to be that difficult around here.
Mike


----------



## dangerdave

Julie said:


> Lol, ok you guys got me curious. Who are your Judges and what does the winner get?


 
We're just having a little wine making fun here in the backwaters of the forum. Nothing serious...I hope. 

In October, we'll need someone (or two) to try our wines and declare a winner. Maybe we should have these kind of little contests more often, here. I'm having a hoot, and my wine has only been in the fermenter for a few days!


----------



## Julie

Lol, I love it. I say the winner gets bragging rights for 30 days!


----------



## jswordy

OK, it's in the bucket. In keeping with my goals, I wanted to be absolutely sure that there was no hand-wringing or intense esoteric contemplating while chanting a mantra and adjusting pH levels or calculating Brix when this was made, so I set a time limit of *15 minutes*, start to finish, from the time I picked up the bucket to the time I put the lid on it. I made it in *14:47*.

The most cursory of hydrometer checks possible shows it at 1.095.

However, this is *red* already, so I may have to think about changing the name from to *"URINARY TRACT INFECTION."* 

Yeah, yeah Dave, here's yer pic!






Now if you'll pardon me, I need a drink!


----------



## jswordy

Julie said:


> Lol, I love it. I say the winner gets bragging rights for 30 days!


 
30 days??? Yer a tightwad, aintcha???


----------



## Julie

jswordy said:


> 30 days??? Yer a tightwad, aintcha???



Roflmao, WHAT????? Alright how long?


----------



## Boatboy24

Wish I had the space to do this. I bet it'll be a blast. Next time. 

Maybe we could get one of our sponsors to throw in a $10 gift card for the winner.


----------



## Dend78

i cant do a label 

actually scratch that judges mine will be the 20 dollar bill labeled bottles


----------



## suecasa

*thanks kraffty*



Kraffty said:


> Nice label Dave, kind of a play on "fat bastard"? Now I suggest we have the judges consider labels as a secondary competition. Suecasa should be right up front on that contest if she's playing.



well with that encouragement i may need to think about getting this one going! have never tweeked before so feeling a bit out of my realm .. and since we live in the tundra i'm at the mercy of grocery store for berries ... but i'm thinking i'll give it a go ... will let y'all know for sure when i get it in the pail!


----------



## jswordy

jswordy said:


> 30 days??? Yer a tightwad, aintcha???



Well Kraffty was talking about a year on Page 3...


----------



## Julie

A year!!!!    I figured after 30 days everyone one the forum would have forgotten about the competition and the bragging rights and start yelling at the winner.


----------



## Dend78

The win will go in my signature so every time i post they will remember and it will have a link to this thread, oh and I will just post in every thread just so it can be seen


----------



## jswordy

Julie said:


> A year!!!!    I figured after 30 days everyone one the forum would have forgotten about the competition and the bragging rights and start yelling at the winner.



*What* competition???


----------



## Dend78

bahahah see this is what makes this great, we for sure have to start having some official wine competitions on here. change it up every month starting in october as month 1 then we need a november wine be it a kit or a fruit or a mead. kinda follow this format we have here

Wine type:

What has to be in it:

Dry/Semi-Sweet/Sweet


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

i don't have near the experience of most of the people on here. i guess that will make it even more impressive when i win!! I'm in! i agree with the secondary prize for best label.


----------



## Sammyk

I thought about doing this but they are sold out of the BOGO! Anyone want to share one of their kits?


----------



## Arne

Julie said:


> A year!!!!    I figured after 30 days everyone one the forum would have forgotten about the competition and the bragging rights and start yelling at the winner.


 
I am pretty sure if Jim or Dave wins we won't be able to forget about it in 30 days. 30 years is probably closer. lol, Arne.


----------



## jswordy

Arne, I'll never beat Dave. Never. 

He is the *KING* of Goofy Wines!


----------



## Dend78

Okay mine is underway pics to come, i think this is going to be a great strawberry wine


----------



## jswordy

Hmmm ... I _heard_ that Sammyk might have snagged a Coastal Reserve kit. That can only mean one thing. Here ... we ... *GO!*


----------



## Kraffty

jswordy said:


> Hmmm ... I _heard_ that Sammyk might have snagged a Coastal Reserve kit. That can only mean one thing. Here ... we ... *GO!*


The more the merrier, who's the good Sammyertan? Dave had 4 didn't he?

My primary it moving really fast, might have to add more berrys tonight or move to secondary early, will know tonight!


----------



## Sammyk

Count me in! My LHBS is bringing a kit to me on Saturday when he comes to see our new wine cellar. Delivered by him to my door $49.00.

BTW I just added 3 more photos to my wine cellar thread.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f19/hole-dug-our-new-wine-cellar-37380/index3.html


----------



## jswordy

Well, just to let you know, Dave has first place sewed up and I am definitely taking last place, so there are still a couple places in the middle there for ya! 

And dammit, I'm moving to where I can have a good winemaking store nearby.  Our sorry excuse had ZERO oak of any kind today hidden on the back shelf next to the Playboys. So I had to settle for a "good article" in the Playboy instead. 

(Hell, I typed Playboy and previewed this, so I get an ad for single women near my town up top. LOL! I don't care who you are *THAT* is funny! I'm too drunk to ... well, never mind!)


----------



## jswordy

Spycam pic...


----------



## Kraffty

Jim, I don't know that everyone's conceded first to Danger, there's always beginners luck to be considered and I've got a big ole can of that on order right now. Keeping the wood and playboys on the same shelf makes sense in a sophomoric kinda way.
Mike


----------



## Arne

My moniter is kinda fuzzy JS. Looks kinda like your secret ingredient in there is old socks. LOL, Arne.


----------



## jswordy

Arne said:


> My moniter is kinda fuzzy JS. Looks kinda like your secret ingredient in there is old socks. LOL, Arne.



Yeah, the used underwear is submerged at present!


----------



## Dend78

the flavor is from Jim's special Hanes toasted oak chips 


glad you got one SAMMY welcome aboard! its looking awfully expensive to send bottles to each person now! you will all have to take judges word on how good first place really was 

so what kind of wine are we doing for the month of November? making this a monthly thing would be fun, judges may have to become heavy drinkers though....i will throw my hat in the ring for this got the heavy drinking part down already


----------



## jswordy

Dend78 said:


> the flavor is from Jim's special Hanes toasted oak chips
> 
> 
> glad you got one SAMMY welcome aboard! its looking awfully expensive to send bottles to each person now! you will all have to take judges word on how good first place really was
> 
> so what kind of wine are we doing for the month of November? making this a monthly thing would be fun, judges may have to become heavy drinkers though....i will throw my hat in the ring for this got the heavy drinking part down already



We are discussing two judges behind the scenes. We have to ask them before we mention names.

Just saying, I'm out for sending bottles to everyone involved. My wine trading costs me an average of $16 a bottle shipped, and then I sometimes don't even get a bottle back in return, so that would be $160 for 10 contestants. We can make side deals to trade bottles if we want, but making that a requirement would be cost-prohibitive for me.

This thing started off as kind of a lark. For my part, let's see how this one works out before we jump in monthly. Or if someone wants to run it monthly, they can volunteer and then do an open call for entries each month. I don't make wine year-around, so that way I could jump in as I feel like it and it won't become work.

I like the spur of the moment feel to this one-time contest, myself.


----------



## dangerdave

I think you all give me far too much credit! How can I live up to these expectations? "King of Goofy Wines"? Sheez!

I offered Sammy a kit, but looks like she's got one already. Good! We've got some excellent competition going here.

Mine is moving along in rapid pace, pushing the lid off my fermenter, going from 1.090 to 1.035 in the first 36 hours. Just to mix things up, I'm not using a secondary. I'm going to leave mine in the bucket until it's dry. Mine had developed an interesting pale color while bubbling. My prediction is that it will attain the color of pink champaign!

_Game on, people!!!_


----------



## jswordy

dangerdave said:


> Mine is moving along in rapid pace, pushing the lid off my fermenter, going from 1.090 to 1.035 in the first 36 hours. Just to mix things up, I'm not using a secondary. I'm going to leave mine in the bucket until it's dry. Mine had developed an interesting pale color while bubbling. My prediction is that it will attain the color of pink champaign!
> 
> _Game on, people!!!_



Hmmph, that's all you got? 

Mine blew the lid off, got out of the bucket, took a flight to Cyprus and then helped negotiate an agreement with Europe to bail them out financially! Then it flew back home, got back in the bucket, and that's when I took that spy shot of it.


----------



## dangerdave

No fair, Jim! Worldly wine not allowed! Keep the lid on it! 

I laid a two foot hunk of 4x4 on top of mine to keep the lid on!


----------



## jswordy

dangerdave said:


> No fair, Jim! Worldly wine not allowed! Keep the lid on it!
> 
> I laid a two foot hunk of 4x4 on top of mine to keep the lid on!



Oh, my wine's not putting on any airs after its travels. It basically just knocked everybody over there stoned drunk to where they were hugging and saying, 'You knooow I always loved ya, budddddddy!" and that's how the deal got done. It just got sanitized for the media version. REALLY! 

BTW: Still waiting for pix from the other so-called "competitors."


----------



## Dend78

jswordy said:


> We are discussing two judges behind the scenes. We have to ask them before we mention names.
> 
> Just saying, I'm out for sending bottles to everyone involved. My wine trading costs me an average of $16 a bottle shipped, and then I sometimes don't even get a bottle back in return, so that would be $160 for 10 contestants. We can make side deals to trade bottles if we want, but making that a requirement would be cost-prohibitive for me.



never a requirement just a thought so we could see how everyone's turned out, for sure though 16 per bottle gets a lil pricey.

thats what i was thinking about the monthly thing, whoever would want in could jump in, you set a few requirements for all to follow and set up a couple of judges and whoever wants in can get in no obligation just for a lil fun competition. for me i need wine ppl to try my wine, backwoods boys that try it like it but we will drink most anything


----------



## jswordy

Remember folks, these are the only rules set forth by the King of Goofy Wines for this contest:

Unofficial Friendly Rules (more like guidelines):

1) Must use the aforementioned Wine Expert Vintner's Reserve Coastal White (White Burgundy Style) Wine Kit.

2) Must use strawberries.


----------



## jswordy

Dend78 said:


> for me i need wine ppl to try my wine, backwoods boys that try it like it but we will drink most anything



Yep, and that's where we're different cuz I don't give a – ahem, hoot.


----------



## saramc

Alright...I am in! I think we need to keep judges names anonymous until it is time to ship.

Maybe see if WE would be interested in being one of the judges? 

Sara


----------



## Kraffty

This contest seems to be getting rolling pretty naturally, I'm game for trading with as many as want to volunteer to join in at the end of this. I want unbiased thoughts on my attempts AND I'd really like to taste what other's home mades taste like in comparison. I started at 1.082 and dropped to 1.000 in 3 days. One bucket looked like cream of tomato soup and the other smaller bucket (with secret ingredients) was still bright red. I added another 3 lbs of juiced strawberries to the combined buckets and pulled the pulp bag out and locked it down. Hope this "Award Winning Strawberry Wine" tastes really good because the batch has grown to almost 8 gallons. Going to have to wait till saturday to move to secondary - OH DARN, gotta bottle 12 gallons of coastal red first to clear up some carboys. I also found a bottle company 6 miles from my office and bought 15 cases of new bottles at .68 per bottle. Seems like pretty good pricing and I can will call for a couple of bucks of gas.


----------



## Kraffty

saramc, the WE connection is a great idea, but, if not them, maybe Midwest Supplies would be interested, they seem like a great group of guys and they offered the BOGO to begin with, might even offer a gift certificate if asked. I'd be glad to contact them or maybe an admistrator for WMT would like to do it.


----------



## Dend78

just received this string of text messages from my wife 

wife - "So im laying in the family room and start smelling something, yeah that would be your wine that exploded"

me - Really? was it bad?

wife - No, could be worse but its still annoying

wife - i take it back its pretty bad all over the floor and the stuff that was near it on the floor


first official blow off not even 48hrs into it! i sat the lid on there and due to lack of space i had to set my carboy of blackberry on top of it. blackberry goes in bottles tonight!


----------



## dangerdave

Ok, reviewing the thread, it looks like so far we have...unofficially..

Kraffty
dangerdave
Dend78
suecasa
jswordy
LoneTreeFarms
Sammyk
saramc

Did I miss anyone? _Wow!_ I figured we'd only get a few participants. What a nice turnout!

As a footnote, everyone feel free withdraw from the contest for whatever reason at any time, no questions asked. This is all for the fun of it, after all!


----------



## Dend78

that is an awesome turn out since this wasn't advertised or announced just picked up from other threads


----------



## jswordy

dangerdave said:


> ...it looks like so far we have...unofficially...



Wait - there's an OFFICIAL???


----------



## Dend78

jswordy said:


> Wait - there's an OFFICIAL???



Oficially:

Dangerdave
loser #1
loser #2
loser #3
loser #4
loser #5
loser #6
loser #7
loser #8



should we start to question if Dave wants us all to send the wine to his house? lol


----------



## dangerdave

Dend, you are having entirely toooooo much fun with this! Fine! I accept! Send me your wine!


----------



## dangerdave

We have one dedictaed judge on board! Judge's names will not be disclosed until we get to shipping time---at the end of September---for obvious reasons.

Someone suggested we do this every month, but I think that may be overdoing it. I would suggest a quarterly competition---October, January, April, July---if this goes well. This was a rather impromptu contest and the wine was chosen haphazardly based on a unique BOGO sale. We'll have to decide how to choose what wine to make each quarter if this is to be an ongoing event.

What do the rest of you think?


----------



## pjd

Ok If one could find a coastal white, is the competition still open?


----------



## Kraffty

pjd, of course, you just have to follow the two rules, go for it!
Mike


----------



## Sammyk

October would be better because many are still trying to find kits. I won't even get mine started until late next week.


----------



## Runningwolf

jswordy said:


> Arne, I'll never beat Dave. Never.
> 
> He is the *KING* of Goofy Wines!


 
King of Goofy!


----------



## Boatboy24

Get a sponsor (or potential sponsor) to offer a great price on a particular kit once a quarter. Could be a WMT member only special. That will be the competition kit of the quarter. Those who want to compete will buy. And those who don't want to compete, but have been curious about that kit/style will buy.


----------



## dangerdave

The competition remains open at all times. Feel free to come and go as you please. I think we'll shoot for shipping time at the end of September, that will give plenty of time for others to jump in along the way.

Let me know, Phil, when you get your kit, and I'll add you to the list. That would make nine! Awesome!

_Note: We have our two judges, to remain anonymous until September._


----------



## pjd

dangerdave said:


> The competition remains open at all times. Feel free to come and go as you please. I think we'll shoot for shipping time at the end of September, that will give plenty of time for others to jump in along the way.
> 
> Let me know, Phil, when you get your kit, and I'll add you to the list. That would make nine! Awesome!
> 
> _Note: We have our two judges, to remain anonymous until September._


 I just ordered it this morning from Rich at Windy Hill Wine in Meadville PA. My favorite brew shop. I will pick it up when I return to PA.
This sounds fun!


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

holy crap!! i hadn't checked this thread since wednesday, now i'm 5 pages behind!! I'll shoot out a pic of mine tonight when i get home


----------



## dangerdave

Mine's already down to 1.000! Removed strawberries and stuff. My step-daughter wanted to drink it now!


----------



## Sammyk

So Dave, do you hope to bury us all in the dust? LOL


----------



## Arne

dangerdave said:


> Mine's already down to 1.000! Removed strawberries and stuff. My step-daughter wanted to drink it now!


 

Now you get to use your daughter as an excuse for why your wine didn't finish first. (None left to be judged.)LOL, Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf

I guess strawberry Kool Aid doesnt count for strawberries?


----------



## dangerdave

Sammyk said:


> So Dave, do you hope to bury us all in the dust? LOL


 
More time to age nicely, or tweak along the way. I'm going to let it sit and finish out for several more days, then rack, stabilize, degas, and fine.

Catch me if you can!


----------



## dangerdave

Runningwolf said:


> I guess strawberry Kool Aid doesnt count for strawberries?


 
Well, Dan, the rules clearly indicate strawberries (the fruit) must be used. One could add strawberry Kool Aid later.

No rules against it!


----------



## Runningwolf

Damm I hates rules and now I got you coming down on me, I expected it to be Julie!


----------



## dangerdave

Huh, oh! Julie might be rubbing off on me?  LOL!


----------



## Julie

dangerdave said:


> huh, oh! Julie might be rubbing off on me?  lol!


----------



## jswordy

OK, my entry is in secondary. Soon the real wizardy will take place!






Note to judges: That black thing floating on top is a dead fly - no worries! 

*HE DIED HAPPY!!!!*


----------



## dangerdave

Ah, secondary, huh? Mine's staying in the primary on those nice sweet lees until it's dry. Game on, Jim!

Oh, and---minus the fly (lol)---yours is the same color as mine. I think a nice rose is in the making. 

Wizardry, is it? That's very Harry Potter-ish of you. I've got a bit of _voodoo_ in store for mine.


----------



## Runningwolf

jswordy said:


> OK, my entry is in secondary. Soon the real wizardy will take place!
> 
> 
> 
> Note to judges: That black thing floating on top is a dead fly - no worries!
> 
> *HE DIED HAPPY!!!!*


 

Jim, whats up with that? Do you really think you'll have "one up" on others because your's is more chewy or not as thin as others. Dude, come here son. Let me let you in on a secret, do kill the fly. Ok that's just between us now. They will add lots of protien as they recycle the wine, alive.


----------



## Julie

Dan, I'm thinking he is promoting a healthier wine, his wine will have protein in It.


----------



## Dend78

wow thread went a lil crazy over the weekend! Im down for quarterly as well.

I gotta get pics up but im in secondary as well, this stuff was super messy, it was awesome! my wife wasn't nearly as amused as I was with it. As for color well thats what mine looks like as well, I was really surprised how fast this went i started mine at 1.200 and came in last night after being out for the weekend and boom shes at 1.002.


----------



## jswordy

If my experience is any indicator, it won't be pink for long.

See?






...to...


----------



## Kraffty

Looks like everyone kept busy this weekend, I'm in secondary too, love the color but have no experience as to how much it will change over time. Just hoping to keep it red and not orange. Any tips anyone wants to share as far as color goes?


----------



## Dend78

you can always toss more strawberries in after fermentation is complete and you have stabilized. the juice will provide color, flavor and sugar but you gotta wait or it will kick back up and start fermenting again. or you can just make an f-pak with strawberries should get some color from there as well....or you can always paint the outside of the bottle


----------



## dangerdave

No tips on this one. You are all on your own. We shall see how you do. You are each and every one good wine makers.


----------



## Dend78

dangerdave said:


> No tips on this one. You are all on your own. We shall see how you do. You are each and every one good wine makers.
> 
> *JUST NOT AS GOOD AS ME*



there ya go Dave i took care of that one for ya


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> Looks like everyone kept busy this weekend, I'm in secondary too, love the color but have no experience as to how much it will change over time. Just hoping to keep it red and not orange. Any tips anyone wants to share as far as color goes?



Look at the top of your carboy in the pic and you can already see how settling is making it darker at the neck. Once the yeast and lees settle out (or you force them down with a clearing agent) it will darken quite a bit over what you have there. The pix I posted were just settling action, no clearing agents.

If it's still not dark enough after that, you can open an artery and add some color. 

UNDER EDIT: So we got 10 people in this and just 3 have posted a pic? What's up with that? C'mon slackers...


----------



## Kraffty

Thanks for all the help guys - I see how this is going to go now - every man (and women) for themselves. Kind of off topic but I thought I'd throw in a pic of the two coastal reds I had to bottle to open up a free carboy for the strawberry. These we're also BOGO and I made them into a dry and sweet version.

I'm with jim, where are all the progress pictures??
Mike


----------



## Dend78

still in my camera, i have been taking them just to lazy to post, i need to take a ton of pics for another forum as well blah!


----------



## saramc

I have been out of town, was supposed to get home Saturday, got bumped to Sunday, and that did not happen either...but we are about 30 minutes out!!!


----------



## suecasa

Strawberries still green at the grocery. And out of town. Will really depend on if I can get good berries. Loving the his n hers labels !!!


----------



## jswordy

suecasa said:


> Strawberries still green at the grocery. And out of town. Will really depend on if I can get good berries. Loving the his n hers labels !!!



Try the frozen foods case. The most dead-ripe berries out of the fields are frozen immediately.


----------



## Dend78

took more pics last night still haven't posted any


----------



## Dend78

http://s238.photobucket.com/user/Dend78/library/Wine


----------



## Runningwolf

Great pictures, I haven't got my film developed yet.


----------



## dralarms

Dend78 said:


>





I'm just not seeing it.


----------



## Dend78

dralarms said:


> I'm just not seeing it.




need new glasses? :>


----------



## Dend78

that was strange i could see them on my end but now they went to pic has been moved so i posted the link to get to my library also see below, about the first 11 pics are of this wine

http://s238.photobucket.com/user/Dend78/library/Wine


----------



## Kraffty

Looking good, I can see why the wife didn't see the humor in the little bit 'o spillage. What yeast did you use, my ferment looked real calm compared to yours.
Mike


----------



## Dend78

the stuff in the kit Red Star Premier Cuvee i believe is what it was, i could seriously clean the bucket up and in 20min it was covered again, it was awesome to say the least i cant wait to do another strawberry


----------



## Kraffty

Dend, maybe all the sugar, I held back and froze 1/2 gal of the kit concentrate in the beginning and once I added the strawberries and other goodies I had to adjust to get the SG down to 1.082. I do have about 1/2 gal over for topping off with though.
Mike


----------



## dangerdave

Here's mine, quiet and clearing nicely next to it's "friends". It's the PINK one, in case you couldn't tell. It's going to be lovely, I think.






A month to clear, and we'll see how she taste!


----------



## Dend78

that could be my sg was high like 1.20 to start so im sending in some rocket fuel, may be a lil hot in October for the judges but i may be wrong time will tell


----------



## Kraffty

Dave, is that another straight coastal next to your strawberry, I was expecting the coastal to be lighter colored than it seems to be coming along. Mine (next to my strawberry) is at one month aging and kind of straw colored.


----------



## Arne

Pretty confident there Kraffty, already says award winning. LOL, Arne.


----------



## jswordy

Dend78 said:


> that was strange i could see them on my end but now they went to pic has been moved so i posted the link to get to my library also see below, about the first 11 pics are of this wine
> 
> http://s238.photobucket.com/user/Dend78/library/Wine



Looks like ol Dave has some *COMPETITION!!!* 

Nice to see some more pix...


----------



## Dend78

YUP! We are at least gonna make him work for it!


----------



## dangerdave

Great pictures, Dend! The same thing happened to me---wine overrun! Not as bad as yours, but it wanted out long before it's time.

I gave you all the opportunity to conceed the victory early on. That offer no longer stands. I expect some stiff competition, here, not flabby wine!


----------



## saramc

Finally got mine started tonight. Will take pictures maybe tomorrow. Have been delayed due to the flu kicking my butt. Fever free for 24 hours, so I was in the safe zone for winemaking!! Though still do not feel up to drinking any. Game on!!


----------



## Dend78

eww no activity in the airlock still got some bubbles floating on top though, i still got plenty o head space i plan to use that up back sweetening.



dangerdave said:



> Great pictures, Dend! The same thing happened to me---wine overrun! Not as bad as yours, but it wanted out long before it's time.



its awesome isnt it i love it, cleanup was more than i wanted, but it was still great



saramc said:


> Game on!!


 glad you are feeling better


----------



## saramc

Here is a pretty picture, seven hours after pitching my yeast. Smells sinful! Doing 3 gallon strawberry version, 2 gallons original Coastal White.


----------



## Dend78

lookin good! checked mine out last night color is for sure getting a brighter red, sitting quietly at 0.994


----------



## jswordy

I sampled some of my wine by mistake after drinking a bottle of Arne's apple wine last Friday. The carboys are lined up and wrapped, and I wanted to sample a different one but got this by drunken mistake. 

Uh 

Fortunately, in a day or so the wizardry will begin.


----------



## Arne

No wonder you said mine was good. Comparing it to pure yeast, lol, Arne.


----------



## Kraffty

My Wine is patiently minding it's business but I plan on degassing and fining next weekend. In the mean time I've been creating my team of F-Pacs. The wicked stepmother of an extract along with her three red-headed step daughters should give me some great ingredients to blend with. I love it when a plan comes together.
Mike


----------



## jswordy

It's coming around now.


----------



## Kraffty

This patience stuff would be fine if it didn't drag on and on.... in the mean time I'm starting to work on my name and label ideas. I may just stick to this first draft but with months to go, who knows.
Mike


----------



## suecasa

I love your label mike wouldn't change a thing


----------



## dangerdave

Ain't nothing wrong with that label, Mike. I'm sticking with the "Fat Flamingo" label, myself.

With four buckets from Luva Bella and four Coastal White kits---and two more kits for my wife---I'm making a lot of wine right now. The oaked Coastal White I made next to the Strawberry version is nice and clear, so I'm doing something special with it. After a taste, my wife commented that these particular kits are like a blank canvas, just waiting to be tweaked. She is quite right.

I'm to the point in my wine making that I can't just make a kit without doing _something_ to it.

Yea, the waiting is the hardest part, but is the best part for the wine! In July, we will have to decide what to make for the next quarterly competition (January). Or rather, we will have to decide how we will decide what to make.


----------



## Dend78

hows everyone's clearing? mine isnt going as quickly as I would have expected it to. I may give degassing a shot again tonight


----------



## Kraffty

Dend, clearing is going slow on my end too. I gave it some extra pectin a few weeks before degassing and fining. I used the agent that came in the kit but plan on racking at the end May and maybe adding bentonite at that time. I have another coastal white going that is completely "stock" so far and it's also clearing slowly. There's plenty of time left, I'm not planning on bottling until the first week of september. I didn't seem to have much in the way of gas in this batch to begin with.
Mike


----------



## Dend78

yeah I was planning to add some pectic, and some bentonite as well, I would have expected this to clear faster than it is though. You are right though there is plenty of time on these no rush on perfection


----------



## jswordy

Cleared and ready for me to rack it when I find the time.


----------



## Dend78

wow, thats crazy mine didnt even show signs of clearing. i tossed in some pectic enzyme and bentonite to see if that helps it along at all.


----------



## jswordy

Dend78 said:


> wow, thats crazy mine didnt even show signs of clearing. i tossed in some pectic enzyme and bentonite to see if that helps it along at all.



I used pectic from the beginning and also got it off the gross lees promptly. It has turned red. Now to find the time to rack it. Life is very busy.


----------



## Arne

INstant message, instant chat, we need one of the computer gurus to figure out how to get us a instant taste. LOL, Arne.


----------



## dangerdave

Mine's clearing very slowly, too. I also used pectic enzyme in the primary. The plain coast white I made right next to it is clear as clean water. Go figure! No hurry, though. I'm giving it another month before I even touch it. Then we'll be talking about f-packs!


----------



## jswordy

dangerdave said:


> Mine's clearing very slowly, too. I also used pectic enzyme in the primary. The plain coast white I made right next to it is clear as clean water. Go figure! No hurry, though. I'm giving it another month before I even touch it. Then we'll be talking about f-packs!



I peed in mine while saying, "I got your f-pack right here" ... does that qualify? 

Boy, if I win this thing after whizzing in the juice, it'll be awesome! 

Wait! The *judges* can't read these messages, *can they????* :<


----------



## Kraffty

I told you Jim, the Coastal Wizzing competition isn't until next quarter, sheesh!


----------



## Sammyk

I am embarrassed! Mine is an orangish color and very clear. I only had 4 pounds of strawberries in the freezer from last year. Surprisingly enough it does have a strawberry flavor. But it strawberry season here so I will be making a huge fpack.


----------



## dangerdave

Ok, that's it, next quarter we're having a _Dragon Blood_ competition!


----------



## Dend78

im finally starting to see signs of better clearing woohoo


----------



## Dend78

oh yeah i can see through the carboy now still a lil hazy but much much better


----------



## dangerdave

Clearing slowly, but surely. I did a first racking yesterday...and had a taste. You guys are in _trouble_! ::


----------



## Dend78

haha kinda what i was thinking even my wife likes this one...and that's sayin something she doesnt even like quadberry DB hahaha


----------



## pjd

Ok I see all of you bragging but..... Today I added the secret weapon!


----------



## Runningwolf

pjd said:


> Ok I see all of you bragging but..... Today I added the secret weapon!


 
LOL Can I guess?


----------



## pjd

Runningwolf said:


> LOL Can I guess?


 You can guess, But it is legal!


----------



## dangerdave

I hear ya, Phil. "Secret weapon"...

My only regret is that I won't get to try everyone else's.


----------



## Runningwolf

pjd said:


> You can guess, But it is legal!


 Gater gizzards?


----------



## Dend78

Runningwolf said:


> Gater gizzards?



crap i cant compete with those 



dangerdave said:


> My only regret is that I won't get to try everyone else's.



i may be inclined to do some swappin cause i know everyone will want to know what my winning wine tastes like


----------



## jswordy

Racked 4/29. Clear.


----------



## dangerdave

Clear, Jim? Pics please! 

I think mine will require more pectic enzyme to clear completely. I have more to add to it yet, so I think I'll wait for that.


----------



## Dend78

pic from last night 5-6-2013


----------



## dralarms

That's very nice.


----------



## Dend78

my only fear with this is it may still be a bit hot come judging time, tastes great right now though, i plan to pick up another galss carboy tonight so i can rack this again, not a ton of lees but enough and i wanna pull every drop of this out that i can.


----------



## Kraffty

Now I'm kind of worried. I could park a car with it's bright beams on behind my carboy and barely see a glow though the wine. It smells great and tastes like it's on track but it's so opaque. Guess I shouldn't have stuffed it so full of awesomeness! At least I have 15 or 16 weeks to deal with the esthetics, this IS a tasting - not beauty contest... right??? Pictures coming when I rack on Memorial weekend. By then maybe I can find a bottle of strawberry wine to taste and compare this with. I'm really flying by the seat of my pants cluelessly and just trying to make something that ends up tasting good.
Mike


----------



## Dend78

i hear ya mike, I wouldn't worry did you add more pectic enzyme? i tossed in more pectic and some more bentonite to get mine to where its at now, it was as you described before i did that after about a week or two now that's what I have to show for it. i had both in primary to start with but it wasnt even showing signs of clearing a week or so after tossing the in chitosan or whatever was in the kit.


----------



## jswordy

It's isinglass in the kit, and that should have cleared it for you. It did for me. Sorry, I have a big farm auction sale coming this weekend so I am currently too busy to mess with wine pix.

Did you put your strawberries in a bag? Did you just freeze them and then toss them in the bag whole? That's what I do. It keeps all the strawberry "gunk" from getting in the wine. Then I press the berries in the bag after removing them from the wine. If you steam them or mash them up, that makes it much harder to clear the wine and you do not get any flavor advantage, IMO.


----------



## Kraffty

Howdy all, Happy upcoming Memorial day weekend. After a couple of weeks of forced patience my carboy is clearing finally. I'm racking this weekend, making some minor adjustments if needed then plan to rest it for 3 months, bottle at end of August so it can rest through September and be ready to send off in October. Based only on my guess that I'm probably the least experienced in this group I'm thinking the Judges are in for a real treat. If the other wines taste as good or better than what I've got so far they are going to have a party! Pics coming Monday.
Mike


----------



## Dend78

if the heat clears off mine some more its gonna be a dog fight with us all i do believe


----------



## jswordy

I'll be messing with mine this weekend or next, too. I have had a nasty 16-day cold and so my palate is all messed up and there's no need to be working in it without a functional sense of taste. When that clears, I'll play a bit.

I need to get 10 gallons of blueberry blend started off, too, so I can clear my equipment for the coming Norton harvest in July. Work, work, work...


----------



## dangerdave

I'm with Jim. I've been under the weather this week, and have not been touching my wines. My Fat Flamingo will get some special voodoo treatment this weekend, though. I'm glad everyone's is coming along nicely. I'm on about the same schedule as Kraffty.

Starting the first of July, we will have to come up with a wine to make for the next quarter---ending with a judging in January 2014. This was kind of an impromptu contest to start with, so how does everyone think we should decide what to make next?


----------



## Dend78

well a bunch of us have another of these kits laying around how bout a different fruit


----------



## dangerdave

I've still got two of these kits left, myself....


----------



## dangerdave

I'd like to add one more requirement (or rule) to this contest. It came to me last night. Since we are all here to make better wine, the winner must post and share their recipe. Does that sound ok, everyone?

I was thinking, "If I don't win this, I want to know how the winner made theirs!"

So, take good notes, winemakers! If you win, we all want to know _exactly_ how you did it!

Agreed?

 Yesterday, I moved on the *Fat Flamingo*. Flavors are infusing; hopes are high. Next month I'll determine back sweetening. Then, sit for a month. Filter and bottle in August. Ship out late September.

Without a doubt, our judges are in for a _*TREAT*_!


----------



## dralarms

Wished I had gotten in on the judging.


----------



## dangerdave

No doubt! We pay our judge's in wine!


----------



## pjd

I added the second of three secret weapons to mine yesterday! Exactly what should I name my award winning coastal white strawberry wine? Now to figure out the label!


----------



## kryptonitewine

dangerdave said:


> I'd like to add one more requirement (or rule) to this contest. It came to me last night. Since we are all here to make better wine, the winner must post and share the recipe. Does that sound ok, everyone?
> 
> I was thinking, "If I don't win this, I want to know how the winner made theirs!"
> 
> So, take good notes, winemakers! If you win, we all want to know exactly how you did it!
> 
> Agreed?
> 
> !




I would really appreciate it the winner would post a recipe. That would be awesome.


----------



## Dend78

for sure on the recipe I figure i will post it anyway there is nothing special here at all though nothing to hide, it would for sure be worth while to get this other kit i have out of the house since i have no better plans for it.


----------



## pjd

Ok. I know I should be working but I need to come up with a label for my winemakingtalk.com competition. Here is my first draft. Any suggestions?


----------



## FABulousWines

Very nice, er, label!


----------



## Arne

PJD,
Wish I had just a bit of the talent it takes to put something like that on the computer. Can you see the jealousy oozing out of the computer screen? Nice work. Arne.


----------



## jswordy

pjd, too much clothing on that label. 

I still have this cold hanging on. Day 19. Not bad now but still snotty and not quite feeling great. So I postponed until maybe this coming weekend playing with the contest wine.


----------



## Kraffty

I racked, added more goodies, talked the wife into tasting and she's liking it so far. I forgot to take any pics until I was half way through racking so here's a quick shot. It looks so colorful in the carboy but then orange in a bottle and even lighter in a glass. I guess being made of a majority of white wine would have something to do with that though. I've also got 2 full pages of notes, ingredients and my timeframe to make this up, guess I'll have to make an abbreviated version WHEN I win it.

PJD, nice label - Dave, posting the recipes is a great idea - Jim, kick that cold will ya


----------



## dangerdave

It does look good in the carboy, Kraffty. Mine has turned out a bit darker. I've still got voodoo going on in mine, so I'm holding off on the pictures for a while yet.


----------



## Dend78

the flavor change this stuff goes through is quite drastic, its totally different today in comparison to last week, looks about like mine though kraffty


----------



## dangerdave

Dend78 said:


> the flavor change this stuff goes through is quite drastic, its totally different today in comparison to last week...


 
In that case, Dend, the contest may come down to timing...


----------



## Dend78

for sure, its totally different i was quite amazed when i tried it last night, even my wife was like what wine is that its still good just very different from a week ago


----------



## Dend78

how about this for the next wine, use the kit and create the dreaded watermelon ive been wanting to do a watermelon just to see how terrible it can be


----------



## dangerdave

We had a mass wine tasting in the Lab last night. I've got seven wines nearing bottling time, with the Fat Flamingo amongst them.

I've got to say...you guys are in big trouble! You best step up your game! 

In the past, strawberry wine---in whatever form---has been my nemesis. This one is going exactly as planned. I am very pleased. My guess is, the judges will be, too!

I feel for the rest of you. I really do!


----------



## Arne

Can you tell us how you really feel about your wines, Dave?? LOL, Arne.


----------



## jswordy

Got mine done Sunday. No further action is needed except to bottle sometime down the line. In fact I have three wines I finished up Sunday, so now it's time to prepare a boatload of bottles.


----------



## Runningwolf

At what point do I remove the green tops from on the strawberries in my juice. I racked off the Lees but left the tops in there. Is that bad? Is it ok to add rhubarb to this or will I be disqualified.


----------



## jamesngalveston

Is there wine in that picture, i never saw it.


----------



## Runningwolf

jamesngalveston said:


> Is there wine in that picture, i never saw it.



No the glass was just emptied and my wife through a candy bar wrapper in it. It bit later Sammie went up there and just sat looking at me when I quick took a picture.


----------



## saramc

Runningwolf said:


> Is it ok to add rhubarb to this or will I be disqualified.



I do not see why rhubarb would disqualify, some have indicated they have added bananas, etc. I would think as long as the primary components are kit + strawberries we are good to go? May be something to consider for future kit competitions, ie no less than 75% of added fruit/juice can be that of the declared flavor (strawberry in this case), or along that line anyway.


----------



## jswordy

saramc said:


> I do not see why rhubarb would disqualify, some have indicated they have added bananas, etc. I would think as long as the primary components are kit + strawberries we are good to go? May be something to consider for future kit competitions, ie no less than 75% of added fruit/juice can be that of the declared flavor (strawberry in this case), or along that line anyway.



 @ Dan.

Yep, Sara, two rules to this contest: 

1.) Must use the Coastal White kit.
2.) Must use strawberries.

That's the beauty of it.


----------



## Runningwolf

Ok I got the green tops out of mine but not I have a grassy taste. Is it ok to add strawberry starbursts for flavor and mouthfeel?


----------



## FABulousWines

Runningwolf said:


> Ok I got the green tops out of mine but not I have a grassy taste. Is it ok to add strawberry starbursts for flavor and mouthfeel?



I recommend siamese cat fur for that.


----------



## Runningwolf

***YUCK*** Hairballs!!!


----------



## pjd

I love it Dan! Keep mocking the competition untill you sample mine, The only real competition is Jim with that darn fly in the carboy!


----------



## FABulousWines

I don't have anything to enter, but boy, I sure am enjoying all the trash talk. You guys are great!


----------



## Runningwolf

LMAO. As you know I was only trying to create some humor and conversation (by the way a was scolded by the most intelligent and creative Julie). Honestly I think this is one of the greatest things that I have seen on this forum next to the chat room. Chat Room you say? Yes we use to have one with a goat called Buford for a mascot!


----------



## Runningwolf

pjd said:


> I love it Dan! Keep mocking the competition untill you sample mine, The only real competition is Jim with that darn fly in the carboy!



Phil, I'm glad to see you're not trashing Jim for his fly. Evidently you saw that it QVC also. For those of you who haven't, it is a remote control fly that continuously stirs up the yeast during fermentation and then is later used for degassing the wine.


----------



## dralarms

Runningwolf said:


> Phil, I'm glad to see you're not trashing Jim for his fly. Evidently you saw that it QVC also. For those of you who haven't, it is a remote control fly that continuously stirs up the yeast during fermentation and then is later used for degassing the wine.



Oh really? Do tell


----------



## Runningwolf

Oh Dr I would love to elaborate on this fly but this is Jims baby. So in on fairness to Jim anyone wanting to know more will have to contact Jim directly. In the subject line put; interested in your fly and how it operates.


----------



## Julie

Just to make everything clear, WMT is not responsible for Jim's fly. If any of you are inquiring about Jim's fly, you are on your own! 

And Dan I start to get scared when it sounds like you are giving me a complement!  "most intelligent and creative Julie"


----------



## FABulousWines

Runningwolf said:


> ***YUCK*** Hairballs!!!



Adds new meaning to "gross lees"


----------



## Runningwolf

LOL thats funny!


----------



## dangerdave

Wait 'til you hear the trash talk _after_ the judging!

Winner gets 90 days bragging rights, "likes" from all the losers, and a remote controlled house fly!  

<batteries not included>


----------



## pjd

dangerdave said:


> Wait 'til you hear the trash talk _after_ the judging!
> 
> Winner gets 90 days bragging rights, "likes" from all the losers, and a remote controlled house fly!
> 
> <batteries not included>


 Now what on earth will I do with that fly?


----------



## Runningwolf

pjd said:


> Now what on earth will I do with that fly?



Especially Jim's fly!


----------



## dangerdave

I'm getting one!


----------



## pjd

Dave, I assume you will be buying it? (not winning it!}


----------



## dangerdave

pjd said:


> Dave, I assume you will be buying it? (not winning it!}


 
You know what assuming does...


----------



## jswordy

Runningwolf said:


> Ok I got the green tops out of mine but not I have a grassy taste. Is it ok to add strawberry starbursts for flavor and mouthfeel?



     

Talk to the *King of Goofy Wines!* He probably has a recipe for that!


----------



## jswordy

Runningwolf said:


> Phil, I'm glad to see you're not trashing Jim for his fly. Evidently you saw that it QVC also. For those of you who haven't, it is a remote control fly that continuously stirs up the yeast during fermentation and then is later used for degassing the wine.



Dan's kidding of course. It's really a winemaking code, known only to a select inner circle.

"The fly is down. Repeat: *THE FLY IS DOWN!*"


----------



## jswordy

dangerdave said:


> Wait 'til you hear the trash talk _after_ the judging!
> 
> Winner gets 90 days bragging rights, "likes" from all the losers, and a remote controlled house fly!
> 
> <batteries not included>




I beg your pardon! We are playing for more bragging rights than that!

Post #30 by Kraffty:



> So far we're only playing for a years worth of bragging rights.



It was that tightwad Julie who tried to get us down to 30 days!


----------



## Julie

jswordy said:


> I beg your pardon! We are playing for more bragging rights than that!
> 
> Post #30 by Kraffty:
> 
> 
> 
> It was that tightwad Julie who tried to get us down to 30 days!


 
Seriously who in the hell wants to listen to someone brag for a whole year? Jim you saying you are going to listen to DangerDave go on for a year


----------



## jswordy

Julie said:


> Seriously who in the hell wants to listen to someone brag for a whole year? Jim you saying you are going to listen to DangerDave go on for a year



Yo Julie, I am saying that he will go on for another year *regardless* of whether he wins or not!


----------



## dessertmaker

This is hysterical. I think I'll opt in, is it too late?


----------



## Julie

dessertmaker said:


> This is hysterical. I think I'll opt in, is it too late?


 
Oh what you want bragging rights too? LOL, well all they have is two rules and that has to be the coastal white and strawberries!


----------



## Kraffty

Any one see who won this season's series of Survivor? It wasn't the guy with the most experience or the cockiest or the loudest or even the one who did everything by the book and probably deserved to win. It was the little quiet guy who kept his mouth shut and listened, all the while instigating the situation..... just sayin.....
signed
Anonymous


----------



## jswordy

I'm pullin' for ya, Kraffty!  A C-note to each judge might help, tho...


----------



## dessertmaker

Julie said:


> Oh what you want bragging rights too? LOL, well all they have is two rules and that has to be the coastal white and strawberries!



Yes. At the least I will receive bragging rights for the largest bottle bomb ever mailed cross country.

Edit: I'm afraid I am at a disadvantage. My fly refuses to do any work at all anymore.


----------



## Kraffty

Dessertmaker
You still have 4 months - think "chopped". In your basket you have white grape juice, strawberries, sugar and any mystery ingredient you can think of and 120 days to make it drinkable. TIME.... STARTS.... NOW.....GO!
Mike


----------



## dessertmaker

Oh I've got the coastal white ready to go. Now to add the secret sauce and the strawberries.


----------



## Dend78

dessertmaker said:


> Oh I've got the coastal white ready to go. Now to add the secret sauce and the strawberries.



eww secrect sauce


----------



## FABulousWines

dessertmaker said:


> Oh I've got the coastal white ready to go. Now to add the secret sauce and the strawberries.



If you win with siamese cat fur, I claim partial bragging rights!


----------



## Kraffty

I'm thinking Jim's got a secret weapon in his arsenal. The more I read around here the more I realize he's one of the strawberry Gurus. He's probably got a 25 year old keg of strawberry port buried under one of his fields that he's been saving for just this moment. Two or Three drops in a bottle and we're all left in the dust wondering what the hell happened.

ya'll keep an eye on him


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> I'm thinking Jim's got a secret weapon in his arsenal. The more I read around here the more I realize he's one of the strawberry Gurus. He's probably got a 25 year old keg of strawberry port buried under one of his fields that he's been saving for just this moment. Two or Three drops in a bottle and we're all left in the dust wondering what the hell happened.
> 
> ya'll keep an eye on him



Remember now, I am aiming for last. Not a strawberry guru by any stretch. It's one of the hardest wines I make. I've made lots of mistakes with it and am not really that fond of it. I like bold flavors like blueberry better.


----------



## dangerdave

Well, I figured if we shoot for a judging every quarter, the winner can brag inbetween. 90 days bragging rights. Yea, I'll probly go on for a year regardless. 

Racked and cleared mine yesterday. Y'all still have the opportunity to conceed. Mine is brimming with awesomeness, with a lingering hint of magnificent! I told you that you are all in big trouble, and it's only your inability to grasp this fact that encourages you to keep trying. The result, unfortunately, will be the same.

<pushing the trash-talk up a notch! ::>


----------



## FABulousWines

dangerdave said:


> Well, I figured if we shoot for a judging every quarter, the winner can brag inbetween. 90 days bragging rights. Yea, I'll probly go on for a year regardless.
> 
> Racked and cleared mine yesterday. Y'all still have the opportunity to conceed. Mine is brimming with awesomeness, with a lingering hint of magnificent! I told you that you are all in big trouble, and it's only your inability to grasp this fact that encourages you to keep trying. The result, unfortunately, will be the same.
> 
> <pushing the trash-talk up a notch! ::>



I think you just talked me into being a judge.


----------



## Runningwolf

I just added 3 dozed strawberry lollipops to mine today to sweeten it. I decided to do this instead of using sugar so I don't have to add Sorbet (everyone says you need to add sorbet with sugar). Are there any other shortcuts anyone can help me with. Would I have been better off using strawberry licorice?


----------



## dangerdave

Twizzlers are the key, Dan, the *red* ones.

Dangit! I just gave away my secret weapon!


----------



## saramc

Runningwolf said:


> I just added 3 dozed strawberry lollipops to mine today to sweeten it. I decided to do this instead of using sugar so I don't have to add Sorbet (everyone says you need to add sorbet with sugar). Are there any other shortcuts anyone can help me with. Would I have been better off using strawberry licorice?



Got a bargain on dum dums? (Sorry, could not resist). Personally I used strawberry mentos, degassed my wine all at once too.


----------



## Runningwolf

Saramc that is about the coolest idea yet. Pretty soon we'll be at the point in the hobby where we can get our own katie and do some video s.


----------



## FABulousWines

I am surprised no one has suggested Jolly Ranchers. 

I actually tasted a commercial strawberry recently that was that sweet. I pulled the hydrometer out an it came in at 1.050...I am pouring it on my pancakes now.


----------



## dessertmaker

Jolly rancher wine? Makes me think of jolly rancher water and prison.....

Yeah somebody should try it!


----------



## jswordy

I figure I'm ahead about 28 bottles of a wine I like, any way it works out.


----------



## Dend78

jolly rancher wine hmmm how about a jolly rancher costal white for our next wine, its gotta be a sweet wine 1.030+ finished product haha


----------



## dangerdave

_*Ok, all you contestants/wannabes!!!*_

I have no idea how to proceed with this contest(s). Do you all think we should make another batch for a January taste-off, or should we wait to see how the stawberry coastal white plays out? I still have two coastal white kits sitting on my shelf. Does anyone else have some left-overs? Do we try another variation on that, or go for something completely different?

One of our esteemed judges suggested a Skeeter Pee Contest. I think we could get more folks involved if we tried Skeeter Pee. Any variation you like! Best Skeeter Pee wines! Maybe we could even get Lon himself involved.

Any other ideas? The floor is open!


----------



## pjd

My award winning "Strawberry Blonde" is having a difficult time clearing. I degassed it completely, added super kleer which clotted up right away but it is still not clear. I know no one will really want to make suggestions but Hey, I'll share the credit!


----------



## Runningwolf

Phil, I had one like that. Add 1 cup of white vinegar to it and gently stir counter clockwise for three minutes then reverse direction for two more minutes. To speed up the process you might want to set it on your refrigerator. The slight vibration and magnetic pull from the motor will assist in dropping any sediment. The best part of this is that drawing a siphon will be easy.


----------



## pjd

Runningwolf said:


> Phil, I had one like that. Add 1 cup of white vinegar to it and gently stir counter clockwise for three minutes then reverse direction for two more minutes. To speed up the process you might want to set it on your refrigerator. The slight vibration and magnetic pull from the motor will assist in dropping any sediment. The best part of this is that drawing a siphon will be easy.


 
Gee Thanks Dan! 
I thought all I needed was jswordys magic fly!


----------



## Runningwolf

Naw don't trust Jim he plays with his fly.


----------



## Julie

Phil, you should know that everyone benefits from the words of wisdom from Dan,


----------



## Runningwolf

Ahhhhh shux! Thanks Julie you just got a free 60 second pass to my wine cellar.


----------



## dralarms

Runningwolf said:


> Phil, I had one like that. *Add 1 cup of white vinegar* to it and gently stir counter clockwise for three minutes then reverse direction for two more minutes. To speed up the process you might want to set it on your refrigerator. The slight vibration and magnetic pull from the motor will assist in dropping any sediment. The best part of this is that drawing a siphon will be easy.




I thought that was bad for wine?


----------



## Runningwolf

Dr it's all dependent on who the competition is.


----------



## Sammyk

Hmm, think we need to look at ours, it is in the cellar at 62 degrees. Still in carboys and air locked in a Rubbermaid tote.


----------



## dangerdave

Mine is nice and clear and just on the verge of awesome. I told you that you were all in big trouble! 

Surrender now, and I might go easy on you.


----------



## Dend78

im gonna try to bottle mine tonight or tomorrow


----------



## pjd

dangerdave said:


> _*Ok, all you contestants/wannabes!!!*_
> 
> I have no idea how to proceed with this contest(s). Do you all think we should make another batch for a January taste-off, or should we wait to see how the stawberry coastal white plays out? I still have two coastal white kits sitting on my shelf. Does anyone else have some left-overs? Do we try another variation on that, or go for something completely different?
> 
> *One of our esteemed judges* suggested a Skeeter Pee Contest. I think we could get more folks involved if we tried Skeeter Pee. Any variation you like! Best Skeeter Pee wines! Maybe we could even get Lon himself involved.
> 
> Any other ideas? The floor is open!


 
I did'nt know the judges were selected, Did I miss something? I need to know who to be nice to!


----------



## FABulousWines

I added some white vinegar to my 2 month old Malbec last night per Dan's advice and WOW! Tasty, no need to age this one anymore, she's done! Instant early drinker! 

Not sure if I am ready to add flies yet...I'll leave that to the experts.


----------



## Kraffty

And I thought "P*ss and Vinegar" was just a reference to some old John Wayne film. PJD I think the last dose of Bentonite did the trick for mine. Really clear now, still going to let it set another month before bottling. Dave I haven't tried making pee or blood yet but it's on my list, I'd be in for that contest. Maybe start it a little after this one finishes, that'll give your wounds some healing time before having to handle that lemon juice.

A HAPPY, FUN AND SAFE 4TH TO ALL OF YOU,
MIKE


----------



## saramc

I never added the clarifier, just bentonite up front, and my baby is sitting pretty, nice and clear. Smells amazing and I am going to do bench trials over the weekend to start deciding on where to take it to before I actually finish up and bottle.

There was mention of an 'esteemed judge' making a comment. Have the judges been determined?


----------



## jswordy

I did what Dan said and put vinegar in mine. Now it is oxidized. 

I am filing a lawsuit against Dan for portraying himself as an expert winemaker and misleading me. My lawyer says he can make it a class-action suit if enough of us are willing to join the case with our own tales of woe that we blame Dan for. 

Someone has already contacted me to say Dan suggested he add hot dogs to his wine. Another member here says his wife left him, and he blames Dan, so he's joining the cause. But that's a different story. 

Anyway, my lawyer figures a large settlement is due in this case, and he is working on a purely commission basis out of the goodness of his heart. After legal fees, he says we may get as much as 1.00 each! 

So who is with me?


----------



## Kraffty

I heard he's already planning an outta court settlement of .64 cents each, CASH, pretty tempting if you ask me.


----------



## Runningwolf

jswordy said:


> I did what Dan said and put vinegar in mine. Now it is oxidized.
> 
> I am filing a lawsuit against Dan for portraying himself as an expert winemaker and misleading me. My lawyer says he can make it a class-action suit if enough of us are willing to join the case with our own tales of woe that we blame Dan for.
> 
> Someone has already contacted me to say Dan suggested he add hot dogs to his wine. Another member here says his wife left him, and he blames Dan, so he's joining the cause. But that's a different story.
> 
> Anyway, my lawyer figures a large settlement is due in this case, and he is working on a purely commission basis out of the goodness of his heart. After legal fees, he says we may get as much as 1.00 each!
> 
> So who is with me?


 Wine maker? Holy Mother of Vinegar! I was sipping Julies Skeeter PEE and I'll be dammed if she didn't spike it. I don't remember anything but when I woke up something weird about my surroundings and attire! Date rape?? Just saying...

As far as the Hot Dogs go, he was looking for something that would easily fit in his carboy and really give his wine some meat. His wife suggested we go for a ride while he was playing with his wiener. Dang I had her back in five weeks for bottling. What a cry baby!

Your Jail House Attorney better have a whole cluster of help because when this case go to Veraision he'll be juice! ::


----------



## saramc

Kraffty said:


> I heard he's already planning an outta court settlement of .64 cents each, CASH, pretty tempting if you ask me.



Yeah, but then you would need to subtract the cost of the stamp, an envelope and ink to address said envelope, handling fee to account for gasoline/vehicle wear and tear ... plus the taxes on each substantial settlement....all the claimants would need to send funds to Dan. And he apparently is charging everyone interest, to be paid in 'time served via bulk aging'.


----------



## dangerdave

I don't want Dan's money, I want his _WINE_!

<settlement negotiations pending>


----------



## Dend78

hmmm october better hurry, put the chill on this stuff and magically a bottle is empty damn gremlins are back i think hahah


----------



## Runningwolf

Dend78 said:


> hmmm october better hurry, put the chill on this stuff and magically a bottle is empty damn gremlins are back i think hahah



Slow down there cowboy! My strawberry kool-aid is just starting to drop out and it's leaving streaks. You guys are p!ss!ng me off with all your bragging. Going to try using some beets for color and if that doesn't work I'm dropping my red ink cartridge in the carboy. BEETS...that might be the trick. Ever see what it does to your stools several days after eating them. Beets it is!!


----------



## Sammyk

Dan can I use pickled beets? My way of thinking it would kill two birds with one stone since you recommended vinegar in a previous post.

Oh wait the sugar in the pickled beets would probably start fermentation again. Is there a limit on the contest of the ABV? in case I do decide to use my own canned pickled beets and it does renew fermentation.


----------



## Runningwolf

I except no responsibility for anyone following and tempting my suggestion in this particular thread. Be adventurist, try things. If you don't fail a few times you didn't try hard enough. Damn I gotta quit giving all these tips to competitors.


----------



## Julie

Seriously Dan, I can't believe you have not posted how you add pig's blood for a deeper color!


Oh crap!!!!! I gave your secret away didn't I? Sorry,


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Seriously Dan, I can't believe you have not posted how you add pig's blood for a deeper color!
> 
> 
> Oh crap!!!!! I gave your secret away didn't I? Sorry,



I gave up on it....al you have to do is read this thread. Beets I think are healthier then when I was using pigs blood.

http://www.scarysymptoms.com/2012/03/red-stools-from-beets-vs-from-blood.html


----------



## Dend78

lol pigs blood, im not bragging Dan just sayin October better hurry cause right now i wont have time to use my other kit to make another batch of this haha


----------



## jswordy

Runningwolf said:


> I gave up on it....al you have to do is read this thread. Beets I think are healthier then when I was using pigs blood.
> 
> http://www.scarysymptoms.com/2012/03/red-stools-from-beets-vs-from-blood.html



Let's get modern here! Forget the beets and just use the red stool directly. I mean, they make red food dye out of ground-up bugs, so...


----------



## Sammyk

Too late, I already added the pickled beets!


----------



## Dend78

honestly this with a mix of code-red mountain dew may be the ticket

looks like ima have to go to the lab tonight


----------



## Runningwolf

jswordy said:


> Let's get modern here! Forget the beets and just use the red stool directly. I mean, they make red food dye out of ground-up bugs, so...



Jim you've got a good point as this would add that extra body. I'm just worried about what would happen to the filter...that stinks!


Dend78 said:


> honestly this with a mix of code-red mountain dew may be the ticket


Thats funny as I am drinking one right now


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

When did we say we are sending these off? I thought it was October? I gotta get this stuff bottled pretty soon, I reckon.


----------



## Runningwolf

jswordy said:


> When did we say we are sending these off? I thought it was October? I gotta get this stuff bottled pretty soon, I reckon.



James, we are sorry to announce the competition has been cancelled for anyone south of KY in a state that might border NC due to some dangerous pathogens. Since anyone in these states probably already injested this dangerous pathogen go ahead and finish drinking your DB and stress less over a competition you can no longer enter. Enjoy your wine and if there are any changes in the competition Dave will let you know (if you ask).


----------



## Sammyk

That's OK Dan. The pickled beets bumped ours up to superb so we drank it all but one. I did save one bottle for Julie to bring back to you in September. I think you will love it as much as we did.


----------



## dangerdave

I'm so glad this is not in the Beginner's section! Twizzlers and pickled beets? Joose and pig's blood? Dangerous pathogens??? 

Back in the _real_ world, I was going to bottle mine yesterday---because it's awesome!---but after bottling two kits, I ran out of corks! Rookie mistake. Ordered 1000 from George to avoid furture shortages. Waiting for corks.

On a side note, I know we decided to do a sweet or semi-sweet wine this time, but I saved a gallon on the side without sugar, and it is really _very_ good! I'm going to bottle this separately and stash it until next year for possible remake in the future.

We'll send out our bottles to the judges first week of October. Mark your calendars!


----------



## jswordy

Runningwolf said:


> James, we are sorry to announce the competition has been cancelled for anyone south of KY in a state that might border NC due to some dangerous pathogens. Since anyone in these states probably already injested this dangerous pathogen go ahead and finish drinking your DB and stress less over a competition you can no longer enter. Enjoy your wine and if there are any changes in the competition Dave will let you know (if you ask).



Never have made DB, but that's great news cuz that's 2 more bottles for me!


----------



## dangerdave

_*It's been awefully quiet in here!*_

My _Fat Flamingo_ has been in the bottle for about two weeks, now. I capped and labeled it this past weekend. <forgot to take pictures> This stuff is really good. It came out just as I had planned. I do believe, however, that our judges will be short-changed. I think this stuff will be absolutely delicious about a year from now. I even saved a couple of unsweetened bottles to see how that tastes later on.

You should all have yous in the bottle by now. How is everyone doing on theirs?


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

mines still not in the bottle. i suffer from severe procrastination


----------



## Sammyk

Ours is still not in the bottle either. Still sitting in carboys in the cellar waiting for it to clear. We do not filter so it will be awhile. A question though IF the bottles are labeled then the judges will know whose bottle they are tasting. Takes away from the anonymity of the contest in our opinion.


----------



## Dend78

im still trying not to drink it all before october


----------



## dangerdave

Sammyk said:


> Ours is still not in the bottle either. Still sitting in carboys in the cellar waiting for it to clear. We do not filter so it will be awhile. A question though IF the bottles are labeled then the judges will know whose bottle they are tasting. Takes away from the anonymity of the contest in our opinion.


 
Oh, Sammy. I _like_ making labels. 

This is a completely unofficial, totally unregulated, thoroughly un-anonymous, and wholly uncomplicated contest. Shoot, the only thing we're struggling to win is a short period of annoying bragging rights. I completely trust our two esteemed judges to be impartial in their choices, regardless of whether they know who made the wines or not.

Regardless, no one told them they _had_ to be impartial. I just asked them to taste the wines and tell us which one they think is best. It's all for the fun of making wine and comparing results. Since I "organized" this thing, I actually hope I _don't_ win. I'm just enjoying the process...with all of you!

I'd like to ask the judges to pick a first place, second place, and an honorable mention. Does that sound good to the rest of you?


----------



## Kraffty

On a sad note, I lost my father last month and have been slow in getting back to the day to day ins and outs of normal living. He was diagnosed about a year ago with multiple cancers and my entire family and I were fortunate enough to take advantage of knowing he only had a limited time left. To you Sons here I say tell your parents you love them anytime you can. To you Fathers and Mothers do the same for your children. My father was never a touchy-feely kind of guy but once I knew he had cancer I told him "like it or not I'm hugging you hello and goodby every time I see you"-and we stuck to that till the end. At the Cabin, a few nights before he died we stayed up late and had the chance to tell each other how much we loved and meant to each other. We both cried a bit but there was more joy than sadness to it. Here's my Dad on the 4th of July (he died on the 9th), Dad at the center as usual, surrounded by family.


He went on his terms, at home, after a 5 day weekend of family and all his closest friends. He laughed, joked and put on the bravest of faces as only he could. Don't waste time if you have it. I knew time was short and if not for Dad asking me to set down and chat that night I might have missed my last chance to let him know all those years and years of sharing his knowledge, coming down hard when needed and being so patient made me what I am today.

On a happy note, I plan on bottling this weekend. I think Dad would say it's about time to get back to living and Mom expects a case of award winning wine added to the cabin cellar next month.

Mike


----------



## dangerdave

Thanks for sharing that, Mike. You are indeed very fortunate to have had that time with your father. Mine left us when I was only nine years old, never to return. Earlier this year, I learned he had died six years ago.

But don't you start thinking that menas the rest of us are going easy on you! Get that wine in the bottles!


----------



## jswordy

Sammyk said:


> Ours is still not in the bottle either. Still sitting in carboys in the cellar waiting for it to clear. We do not filter so it will be awhile. A question though IF the bottles are labeled then the judges will know whose bottle they are tasting. Takes away from the anonymity of the contest in our opinion.



There's a label contest, as well. Best way may be to require everyone to wrap the bottle in brown paper before sending. After the sampling, paper comes off and labels get judged.

Any bottle where the label is not completely obscured when package is opened is disqualified.

Whew, things getting a mite competitive in here.  Mine's forgotten in the carboy right now. Shrug.


----------



## Kraffty

I just assumed judges would have someone pour the wine into glasses marked a-b-c or some other "secret agent type coding" before or after labels had been compared. Let's not get too complicated, it's not "rocket vintnering"
Mike


----------



## dangerdave

I just wanted someone to try my wine and tell me how good I know it is! 

Sorry, folks. Anyone who was looking for a sophisticated competiton did not read the rules. No instructions for the judges (_who are reading this_) except to taste the wine and choose the best---based on their opinions.

That's right, Jim. I forgot about our label contest as well. So, best label and best wine. Let's not get too carried away from our basis for a fun, uncomplicated competition.


----------



## Sammyk

So, ours will be the masking tape label..........! Should be an original label unless some one else uses masking tape.
Most we gift to, could care less about the label and as long as we and they know what it is, the masking tape works best for our busy life.
No shrink label either. Just a bottle and a cork and a masking tape label with the name of the fruit and a start date.


----------



## Kraffty

Sammy, Just write a note on the tape saying , "see other side for "Emperors New Label". Dare them to find a finer label in the land. Besides, there's always a chance you could ace the "Best Cork Insertion" part of the contest.
Mike


----------



## Sammyk

Kraffty NOW that is funny!


----------



## Runningwolf

Even though you guy's don't stand a chance against me in winning this competition with my Kool Aid flavored wine and a color to die for you'll probably kick my a$$ in labels, except for tacky masking tape. I have an idea keeping it simple but it's all up to our leader. Dave. I propose Dave starts a new thread marked "Label competition". Everyone that enters the competition can post there label on that thread. There should be no comments posted in regards to any label. Members of the forum can pm the designated person with their vote for best label. A date to post would be posted early.
This way one person tally's up the votes. Everyone votes once but everyone has a voice in the winner. Simple and Fun. What do you think Dave?


----------



## Sammyk

Hmmmm. tacky masking tape? Yah we resemble that remark. LOL Would Duct tape be a better choice? I think you can buy them in colors?


----------



## dangerdave

Runningwolf said:


> What do you think Dave?


 
Sounds like more work on my part.  Ok, we'll see what we can do.

I was hoping to pawn all this off on you, Dan.


----------



## Arne

Sammyk said:


> Hmmmm. tacky masking tape? Yah we resemble that remark. LOL Would Duct tape be a better choice? I think you can buy them in colors?


 
Sammy, Use the blue painting masking tape. Easy off, does not leave any glue. Quick clean, what more do you want?? Arne.


----------



## Dend78

labels? we dont need no stinking labels!! thats just somethin someone has to peel off later bad enough i gotta cork em 

i may go with a super shifty duct tape label


----------



## Sammyk

So glad we are not the only one who does not make and use labels. Making labels is just as much of an art as making wine. Not something we know how to do or have the time and patience to learn to do.


----------



## jswordy

Well hell, I have to be serious for once.

*Mike, I did not see your post* about your father until just now, and so my earlier post that followed yours may appear insensitive to what you had written. I'm sorry for your loss and I know what it is like to get restarted again after something like that. My wife has lost both parents and I have lost my mom. Cool thing is, he'll always be with you in ways you'll increasingly notice as time goes on.

*On the labels,* heck, I make labels all the time. I have a template and it takes me about 5 minutes to make one and about 15 minutes to print them and cut them and another 15 minutes to affix them, so I'm into it for 35 minutes.

They are not real artsy labels, but I figure if I have gone to all the work of making the wine, I want something on the bottle when I give it away. 

My fancy label-making software is Microsoft Word, and my fancy label paper is plain old Wal-Mart printer paper. I glue them on with milk, and they wash off quickly with a rinse of hot water when the bottle is empty. If it's a special wine, I will maybe spray the label lightly with hobby spray before affixing it to give it a sheen. Doesn't happen often.

*Don't care either way* on a label contest along with the wine contest. That's something that got dreamed up by somebody along the way, and it is as easily dropped as it was dreamed up. 

*Still concerned* about this newly competitive turn, which seems to me in reading the posts to be different than a fun lark contest kind of thing. I signed up for the fun lark contest. I would hate to damage forum relationships by getting overly serious about all this.

*What I really would appreciate* out of this are judge's comments on my wine. Those would be way more important to me than winners and losers. On the other hand, I could ask the judges to comment on my wine but not have it entered into the contest.


----------



## Sammyk

I am with Jim on this. We are more for "comments from the judges" on how to improve our wines than we are in entering. It appears that the contest has become way to competitive to us.


----------



## Kraffty

Hey guys, Unless I'm just naive I'm not reading any serious competitive mindset from anyone - just a bunch of smack talk meant to be fun.
I am bottling this weekend and also looking forward to seeing some type of "scorecard", truth is I've never even tasted a strawberry wine except mine, which is why I can honestly say "MY WINE IS THE BEST I'VE EVER TASTED!"
Pics on monday hopefully.
Mike
Jim - thank you, I sense there's truth in what you said.


----------



## dessertmaker

Sammyk said:


> I am with Jim on this. We are more for "comments from the judges" on how to improve our wines than we are in entering. It appears that the contest has become way to competitive to us.



Is the fly one of the judges? Because if so I'd like his comments to be clearly marked. I don't know that I trust judgement on a wine from anyone who can take a nap on a rotten piece of steak and be okay with it. What if he drinks my wine while he's sitting on the steak and gets his notes confused?

A comment like "Great aroma of decay. It reminds one of an exposed septic pipe in the midst of a summer heat wave. Ah the childhood memories." Would REALLY confuse me and make me want to rethink several of my processes.


----------



## kryptonitewine

dessertmaker said:


> Is the fly one of the judges? .



Yes he is but he's at my place now. He is requesting two bottles of each entry to be sent to my house!


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> Hey guys, Unless I'm just naive I'm not reading any serious competitive mindset from anyone - just a bunch of smack talk meant to be fun.
> I am bottling this weekend and also looking forward to seeing some type of "scorecard", truth is I've never even tasted a strawberry wine except mine, which is why I can honestly say "MY WINE IS THE BEST I'VE EVER TASTED!"
> Pics on monday hopefully.
> Mike
> Jim - thank you, I sense there's truth in what you said.


 
I'm still in for send a coupla bottles out, judges get free drinks, we get three places out of them however they want to decide it (I suggest coin toss or pin the tail on the donkey, or maybe rooster Bingo - yeah, look it up), and some judges comments, and we all go merrily along. Sort of the "anti-wine judging" judging. And I have no problems with a label contest. I don't care either way. But let's keep it simple, and true to how this started - as a total whim and a wild hair. As long as I take last place and it's fun, I'm happy.


----------



## dangerdave

We're still keeping this rediculously simple, fun, and full of jovial trash-talk. The "label contest" portion of our competition will be the judges' discretion. Those who _want_ to add a label, may. If not, no foul. We'll ask the judges which label they liked the best of those submitted on the wine bottles they receive. Since there are two judges, we will likely have two favorate labels. No big deal.

If we add another judge for the purposes of breaking a tie, then it sounds like we're getting all _serious_ again! 

I'm with you guys, though. Notes from the judges are far more constructive than who won. Besides, if they both love my wine the best, it will look suspiciously like I set this whole thing up for my own personal vanity---which very well may be the case. ::

I actually don't mind the slightly sober tone, inspite of the whimsical nature of our competition. It's all good, and it shows you all care about your work. It's hard to spend so much time and effort in creating a good wine without investing a little emotion in the outcome.


----------



## jswordy

I protest! Who said anything about "good wine"? That was not in our original rules. Quit adding stuff, Dave! How the heck am I going to meet my goal of finishing last with a new rule like that???

I added yard clippings yesterday. The wine is a beautiful brown color in the carboy now. 

I have no emotional attachment to it, since I am just the middleman between the bottle and the bowl.


----------



## Tess

Let me know if you guys do another one of these contests. Sounds like fun!!!



jswordy said:


> 30 days??? Yer a tightwad, aintcha???



they should be ale to fly a blue, red ribbons on the page for the who year till the next competition. Just a suggestion of course (Bush) Next year you'll have to start with a different kit this one has been DISCONTINUED BY WINEXPERT! Cant wait for the next one in 2014


----------



## dangerdave

If this works out to be fun (not so serious), Tess, we wil roll out another one in October. A Skeeter Pee contest was recommended, but how can we do that if everyone is making _Dragon Blood_?!


----------



## saramc

I may be withdrawing from this one, been dealing with saving my husband's leg over the past five weeks, week long hospital stay, surgery, weekly doctor visits. In between stress and insomnia, 24/7 IV meds and dressing changes all done by yours truly, I am beat. So any weird hour posts from me, know Nurse Sara is awake, again. (Really am a nurse). The only fermenting going on right now is all the kombucha, kefir, yogurt, ginger beer and lactofermented juices--to combat the damage from the antibiotics. I will TRY to look at it this week. 

Krafty, I am so sorry to read of the death of your Dad. What a great photo, and your post brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Runningwolf

Sarah take care of your husband. You guys are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dangerdave

No sweat, Sarah. Forget the wine. Sounds like you're taking good care of your man. My wife is partially disabled. She has a hard time getting around most of the time, so I know where you're coming from. There are times it can be overwhelming. But, then again, that's what the wine is for.


----------



## Tess

Awww Sarah, God bless your heart. These can be such hard times for people. Take care of that man.



dangerdave said:


> If this works out to be fun (not so serious), Tess, we wil roll out another one in October. A Skeeter Pee contest was recommended, but how can we do that if everyone is making _Dragon Blood_?!



Dave I think DB would be a great Idea. There are so many different ways and combinations you can make DB. 
I mean, your doing a base kit and strawberry's this year. The possibilities with dragons blood can be endless. 
Just a thought!! Maybe rethink the Oct thing though. Just a suggestion. Make it after the first of the year. All those holidays coming up!! All my wine and wine making time will be occupodo lol Lots of wine gifts this year


----------



## Sammyk

Just our opinion. We would not make DB and we have read others have the same problem, acid reflux. We found about 6 bottles of orginal SP in the cellar, poured them out without even trying them. We needed the bottles. 

We did make a quadberry before Dave even started making DB. We cut back on the lemon and the next batch had no lemon.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f68/danger-dave-photo-i-promised-17209/


----------



## Tess

DB is also the quadberry. Its all the same thing Sammy. Not everyone has an acid reflux problem with it. 
That is like Im sure some people don't like, or are allergic to strawberry.
Its gotta be something. with anything that gets picked there will be someone who cant do it or wont like it. 
Its just for fun. I dont know any better wine for tweaking it anyway you want it. 
Especially for newbies!!!That was my fist wine and I was not really happy with my first batch.
Its was the only one that had complete details on how to make it step by step every day and wasnt a kit. 
When your new your not necessarily aware of basic wine making rules to follow. People were throwing ingredients at me and I had no idea what do to with them. 
Its one of the reasons newbies gravitate to his recipe. Plus the overwhelming good reviews. Mine got better with time by the way. 
The contest is not mandatory. Its just something to have fun with.. Fun is the only point. if what ever becomes the choice? if its not for you pass till the next one


----------



## Kraffty

I'm done, no more tweaking, it's as good as it's going to get (really really good I think). I'm thinking another 6 weeks or so of aging and we have the WINNER! Now I just have to decide on one of my four label designs, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Tess

wow great color!!

Is it ever does become DB at one time. Color will also have to be judged. 
Color
Nose
Taste
Label
and last but not least ....Buzz ratio 

Forget mothfill its not important with the Blood!! lol
Jest messin guys . dont no one get all up in this!! Still messin!!  I need to go clean the house


----------



## jswordy

I'll wait for the Welch's contest...


----------



## pjd

Kraffty said:


> I'm done, no more tweaking, it's as good as it's going to get (really really good I think). I'm thinking another 6 weeks or so of aging and we have the WINNER! Now I just have to decide on one of my four label designs, decisions, decisions.


 
How did you get it to clear? Mine is still very opaque. It might be the toughest one I have ever done. The super kleer did not work, the Sparkaloid did not work, additions of pectic enzyme has not worked. I think that my award winning wine is just trying to keep me humble. either that or one of my competitors broke into the winery and did something to it!


----------



## Kraffty

I did the pectic twice then bentonite, I started mine at the very end of March but probably just lucky this time.
Mike


----------



## Tess

jswordy said:


> I'll wait for the Welch's contest...



I have not done a welches yet but, you just watch out wordy. I may be competition some day!! In about 10 years!!! Im gonna be one bad wine maker then


----------



## Sammyk

Ours is finally clear and we just finished bottling. We had the same problem getting it to clear. Will post photos tomorrow when it is daylight and don't have to use a flash.


----------



## Tess

Looking forward to seeing the pics post them in the DB thread so I know where to look!!


----------



## Sammyk

While the color is great, the wine needs a lot more aging because 5-6 months is just not enough in our opinion. We are not sure we will submit an entry.


----------



## ffemt128

Sammyk said:


> While the color is great, the wine needs a lot more aging because 5-6 months is just not enough in our opinion. We are not sure we will submit an entry.


 
Just keep in mind, everyone's wine is the same age as yours. Even playing field as far as age... By the way, looks great...


----------



## Kraffty

Sammyk, looks nice and Doug's right, we're all in the same boat as far as time and I think that's part of what makes this fun. Minimum rules, ingredients and time and see what you can come up with. Remember, It's all just for fun, there's not even a 25 cent gag ribbon at stake.
Mike


----------



## pjd

I probably will not submit a sample either. Mine will not clear! I am thinking that I could rack it into 1 gallon carboys then stick one in the freezer then maybe it would clear. It tastes excellent but is as clear as mud!


----------



## Sammyk

We do realize everyone is in the same boat, "green wine". It does not make sense to us to send wine in when we would not give it to anyone else because we would not drink it. Just not sure that another month will make a big difference. We shall see.


----------



## Tess

Very pretty color Sammy


----------



## Julie

Sammyk, like others said submit it. It will be the award for the best green wine ever!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sammyk

Maybe we should all submit another bottle in 6 months? I know for sure we will still have 30 bottles left of the 31 bottled last night.


----------



## Julie

That might not be a bad idea.


----------



## jswordy

Would all you people *SHHHH!!!* The number of entries for the Anti-Judging Judging is falling as the due date nears! 

It's all part of my diabolical plan!!! Ah-HAHAHAHAHA!!! 



I'm kinda like Kraffty, I like how mine tastes pretty well right now. It's way different than anything I've ever made before, but it hits the general target of the flavor I was after. Leaving the dead fly in it for a month added a certain note.



Now, how to get Dave and a few others to drop out... hmmm...


----------



## jswordy

pjd said:


> I probably will not submit a sample either. Mine will not clear! I am thinking that I could rack it into 1 gallon carboys then stick one in the freezer then maybe it would clear. It tastes excellent but is as clear as mud!



That might work, or you could put it in the fridge for 2-3 weeks. I'd try it if I were in that spot. It has worked well for me before.


----------



## dangerdave

Mike (Kraffty), yours looks a lot like mine! Have you been in my cellar?  It's a nice rich red, with that distinctive amber hue particular to strawberry. Great job, my friend! You should be proud!
Mine has been on the rack for about three weeks now, being quietly _awesome_! I'll have to drag a bottle out for a picture for you all. I'm sorry for the troubles some are having with this wine. Quite challenging, ain't it! Strawberry wine has always been my nemesis. We could not have picked a more troublesome version for _me_. I got started right away---being concerned about the clearing issue---and it turned out perfect. But we'll see what the judges thing later.

On another note, this is a tough kind of contest. I've sent in wines to competitions before, but I _knew_ they were good wines before hand. It is a whole different animal to have to make a particular wine _for_ a contest. Those who participated here know what I'm talking about. You should all give yourselves a hearty pat-on-the-back for your efforts, regardless of how it all turns out.

You are all winners in my book..._even though you're all going to lose!_


----------



## dangerdave

Aw, come on Sammy! You gotta send in your entry. We're all in this together, the young, the cloudy, and the totally awesome! If you want to re-submit for another judging in the spring, that's fine. I'm in. I've said it once already. These wines are going to be much better 6-12 months from now. I'm keeping what's left on my rack for next summer.

I know this was a short-notice, baby wine competition, but that's part of the challenge. Stick with us! If it's just me and Jim and Mike then there'll be no competetion at all!


----------



## Kraffty

JIM, when all else fails - CASH!
PJD, Filter it!
DAVE, No need for a picture, I can tell it has way to much cockiness in it but that will probably go away once the judges open mine.
DEND, still in the picture??
Mike


----------



## tatud4life

What is this pathogen you speak of RunningWolf?!?!


----------



## Runningwolf

Marc in reference to this competition (on this thread only) it is up to the contestants to pick and chose which advice to follow or believe. If it's coming from me, don't bet your first born on it. It's all in fun.


----------



## Arne

Runningwolf said:


> Marc in reference to this competition (on this thread only) it is up to the contestants to pick and chose which advice to follow or believe. If it's coming from me, don't bet your first born on it. It's all in fun.


 

Dan, We all know you would never never lead anyone down the crooked trail.  Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf

of course not, unless if i was losing.


----------



## jswordy

Bottled my entry Saturday... sampled some, too!


----------



## Runningwolf

Beautiful picture Jim!


----------



## Dend78

still here just sitting quietly in the corner surrounded by empty bottles that say starwberry costal white save for contest.....lmao

nah i got mine ready to go just watching this whole thing unfold


----------



## dessertmaker

Well my winemaking has come to a screeching halt. I've had bronchitis for months now and I'm on so much medicine I can't drink and I'm too sluggish to mess with anything. I ruined my coastal strawberry and a couple batches of skeeter. 

They're making me drink some kind of weird dye to check my chest for cysts next Friday. Good luck to you all! Hope all of yours comes out better than mine did.


----------



## Julie

dessertmaker said:


> Well my winemaking has come to a screeching halt. I've had bronchitis for months now and I'm on so much medicine I can't drink and I'm too sluggish to mess with anything. I ruined my coastal strawberry and a couple batches of skeeter.
> 
> They're making me drink some kind of weird dye to check my chest for cysts next Friday. Good luck to you all! Hope all of yours comes out better than mine did.



Take care of yourself and good luck with your test on Friday.


----------



## Dend78

dessertmaker said:


> Well my winemaking has come to a screeching halt. I've had bronchitis for months now and I'm on so much medicine I can't drink and I'm too sluggish to mess with anything. I ruined my coastal strawberry and a couple batches of skeeter.
> 
> They're making me drink some kind of weird dye to check my chest for cysts next Friday. Good luck to you all! Hope all of yours comes out better than mine did.



hate to hear that hope you get better soon


----------



## pjd

Well, I think I'm back in, ran my award winning Strawberry Blonde through a 1 micron filter four times, degassed the heck out of it and now it positively sparkles! Almost need sunglasses to look at it. I almost forgot to mention, IT TASTES GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## Kraffty

Good Job Phil, and to think 2 weeks ago you were taking like you were throwing in the towel. Patience and persistence and strawberry blonds go together like peanut butter and spam..... that's what I always say......
good job.
Mike


----------



## Dend78

thought it was peanut butter and ladies...hmmm i guess spam will work to haha


----------



## dangerdave

Ok, we're about two weeks out from shipping time!

Everyone please count off. I need to know who is going to actually send a bottle to each of the two judges. At the end of the month, we'll reveal the identities of our esteemed judges, and get their mailing addresses to our contestants.

We've discussed this before, but it is also time to decide if we want to have another round at this. Do we make another wine for a spring contest? If so, who wants to participate? What should we make? Any suggestions?


----------



## Kraffty

Locked and loaded, and ready for shipping. I'd be game for another round of this, no preferences on what type wine, just make it something that's drinkable quickly compared to the deadline. Pee in July '14 or Port in Oct. '18, know what I mean Vern?

Mike


----------



## Runningwolf

Hang on there cowboy I'm not ready yet! Just gittin ready to degas, does it matter which direction I stir (I'm north of the equator).


----------



## dangerdave

Yes, Dan! It matters! Now take off your shoes and start stirring!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

dangerdave said:


> Yes, Dan! It matters! Now take off your shoes and start stirring!!!



OMG you're such a dictator and you offered no help to my question. Whats a guy to do? That's it I'm calling...ahhhhh ?


----------



## Arne

Dan,
Magnetise a needle and float it in a bowl of water. If it points north, stir back and forth, if it points south, stir forth and back. If it goes in a circle, stir in the direction the needle is turning. Very simple, HUH? Arne.


----------



## Dend78

im in i think i still have 2 bottles left


----------



## pjd

I'm out, after filtering 4 times through a 1 micron filter my wine has clouded up again. I am sure that another 2 weeks wont help. Dang, I hate conceding or forfeiting!


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

mine should be close to bottling, just need to know when and where to send em


----------



## jswordy

I'm in, just need to know where to send it.


----------



## saramc

Still out. Bummed, but my wine should turn out quite good, just ran out of time with all the stuff going on. Looking forward to seeing the outcome!


----------



## Julie

saramc said:


> Still out. Bummed, but my wine should turn out quite good, just ran out of time with all the stuff going on. Looking forward to seeing the outcome!



Your kit would have still been working to become wine even if you wasn't there to attend to it. I see you are able to get back to posting so you must be getting back to normal. I bet everyone here would be willing to wait a few weeks longer so you can enter your wine.


----------



## saramc

Julie said:


> Your kit would have still been working to become wine even if you wasn't there to attend to it. I see you are able to get back to posting so you must be getting back to normal. I bet everyone here would be willing to wait a few weeks longer so you can enter your wine.



I made it, never said I didn't. The issue is I had to abandon the plans I had due to life threatening illness. It is patiently parked in its carboy, but was dropped like a hot potato in early July. 

Anyone can post from anywhere, at any time. This just happens to be from my husband's hospital room & I needed a sanity check.


----------



## Julie

Sorry you misunderstood me, I know you made the kit, I wasn't trying to imply that you didn't. I realize you can post from anywhere, I was just trying to make a suggestion that would help you to stay in the competition. Life hits us all unexpectedly and I didn't think it would be fair for you to have to bow out completely.


----------



## saramc

Julie said:


> Sorry you misunderstood me, I know you made the kit, I wasn't trying to imply that you didn't. I realize you can post from anywhere, I was just trying to make a suggestion that would help you to stay in the competition. Life hits us all unexpectedly and I didn't think it would be fair for you to have to bow out completely.



Thanks. If I could have worked with it from mid-July to now there would be no issue, but it has one more racking, possibly two before it passes my inspection. The flavor and mouthfeel is spot on, so I can only imagine what a little backsweetening will bring. If only we could rewind a few months. The only fermenting going on here has been a plethora of kombucha, water kefir and yogurt--to combat the effects of the antibiotics. But life will get back on track eventually. Did not even buy any grapes this season, just unable to commit. Sad indeed. So I will be living vicariously through you guys! May splurge on a frozen pail or two, or juice from Walker's when normalcy returns here.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Sorry you misunderstood me, I know you made the kit, I wasn't trying to imply that you didn't. I realize you can post from anywhere, I was just trying to make a suggestion that would help you to stay in the competition. Life hits us all unexpectedly and I didn't think it would be fair for you to have to bow out completely.



I agree with Julie, take care of yourself first. Sara I'm sure Dave would be more than happy to extend the deadline a few weeks. LOL it might even allow Phil to get back in the competition. Please take care of your self, we are all pulling for your health.


----------



## jswordy

If sara will enter, I'm willing to wait until she has it ready. Mine's all done. I can send it now, or next year.

There is no hurry for me to place last!


----------



## Kraffty

I'm with Jim, no rush on my part either, all it'll do is make better tasting wines for the judges.
Mike


----------



## saramc

Let me check it out tomorrow (well later today) and I will report back. Thanks everyone.


----------



## dangerdave

Absolutely! We are in no hurry!

We are all willing---I believe---to put a hold on this for anyone who needs more time. Like they've said, our wines will only get better!

You need another month, sara, you got it! All the time you need.


----------



## Dend78

another month geesh gonna have to put another lock on the wine cabinet lol

no worries its all happy sitting in the bottle


----------



## jswordy

Dend78 said:


> another month geesh gonna have to put another lock on the wine cabinet lol
> 
> no worries its all happy sitting in the bottle



Send it to me for safekeeping!


----------



## Arne

jswordy said:


> Send it to me for safekeeping!


 
ya, that ranks right up there with send it to me, I'll make sure it doesn't spoil.  Arne.


----------



## jswordy

Arne said:


> ya, that ranks right up there with send it to me, I'll make sure it doesn't spoil.  Arne.




Look, Dend, Arne and I have talked this over by PM and we both agreed to safeguard your wine and keep watch over each other to make sure we don't drink any once it arrives here. You go ahead and send it, and we'll let you know when it gets here, won't we Arne???


----------



## Dend78

oh well how thoughtful guys shure thing send me your addys dont mind the urine smell its those funny corks ive been using bahahahaha


----------



## Arne

We will let the cat sniff them. If he says it is ok then we can put them on the shelf and store them for you. WInk wink wink. JS said we would safeguard them with the cats life. Arne.


----------



## saramc

Ok, I feel pretty confident I can ship in four weeks. Appreciate the accomodation!!


----------



## Tess

not even fair. Pick a date and stick with it. Im just saying I have lost kids, best friends...Keep a date and stick to the date regardless. I feel for everyone's pain but if you dont pick and date and stick with it, its all void!!!
I dont mean to be disrespectful.... but hey, a landslid took over my village at the last min... See what I mean?? Im just saying...We are all good people with good hearts and good intentions. When I can not make deadline. Im gonna be hurt but it is what it is!! My pain should matter just as mush as anyone else... Rules are rules. Rules can be a hard A** but they are what they are! Rules!!


----------



## Julie

Calm down Tess, this is just a fun friendly thing these members are doing and I think it is great that they are willing to do this. To me is shows how much they all value friendship. There is no reason for anyone to get uptight about this and to be honest, I didn't see where you were entering so I am confused on why you are bothered by this.


----------



## dralarms

Wow, somebody needs to have a large glass of wine.


----------



## jswordy

...and all this (going back a few pages now) is EXACTLY why WMT does *not* need to get involved in a formal contest. It's pretty interesting to read the thread from start to finish and see how things have changed.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

whoa..... what happened to a fun (unofficial) contest??


----------



## Julie

Please do not let one person's comment sour this thread. I have been enjoying reading it and I think the fun (unofficial) contest is still on. If I have said anything that has offended any of you who are part of this contest then I apologize.


----------



## jswordy

LoneTreeFarms said:


> whoa..... what happened to a fun (unofficial) contest??



It started to get less fun around page 27 or 28...


----------



## jswordy

julie said:


> please do not let one person's comment sour this thread. I have been enjoying reading it and i think the fun (unofficial) contest is still on. If i have said anything that has offended any of you who are part of this contest then i apologize.



*How could that be remotely possible? *


----------



## Julie

jswordy said:


> *How could that be remotely possible? *


 
JAMES!!!!


----------



## jswordy

Julie said:


> JAMES!!!!



Whud I do now?


----------



## CBell

I for one have been really enjoying the banter in this thread and am waiting with baited breath to find out who ends up winning! I somehow feel personally vested after following the thread for so long


----------



## dangerdave

Ok, now I know why I got exactly ZERO responses to my thread suggesting an official WMT wine making contest. Nobody is taking the fun out of this for _me_! At the very least, I've got a batch of very good strawberry wine to drink. My wife likes it, and she's my muse!

This contest is not going to die... We rock on! 

There was ever only two rules. 1) Everyone uses the same wine kit; and 2) we all use strawberries somewhere in the mix. Everything else is up for grabs, folks, including the shipping date. Since none of you know who the judges are, you can't send yours out until I (and our esteemed mystery judges) give the go-ahead. So, if I gotta go Gestapo, I will.  And if you all drop out 'cause you don't like it <> then I win by default. 

 Looking at the pros and cons of it, we're going with the _pros_. We're giving Sara (and everyone else) four more weeks. The longer mine sits in the bottle, the more likely I am to win! Any objections?...Good!

The funniest part is that anyone is even getting the slightest bit serious about this contest...Let the wine making fun continue!


----------



## jswordy

Ima have my own contest. I will open the second bottle of 30 of these contest wine bottles tonight (28 left after that), and continue to drink them up with regularity. The contest is, who finishes first? Will there be a couple bottles left when it is send-off time? Or will Jim have polished them all off?

(Oooo, maybe I should contact A&E - this sounds like a "reality" show script!)


----------



## jpsmithny

Sara, i hope your husband gets well soon.

But the rest of this is just too funny.


----------



## Sammyk

We have not opened any bottles since they were bottled. We never even consider opening a bottle until it is 6 months or more from the start date.


----------



## dangerdave

Are you kidding, Jim? This contest could be it's own reality show!


----------



## jswordy

Sammyk said:


> We have not opened any bottles since they were bottled. We never even consider opening a bottle until it is 6 months or more from the start date.



Pul-EEZE consider it!


----------



## jswordy

dangerdave said:


> Are you kidding, Jim? This contest could be it's own reality show!



Uh, see first line below...


----------



## jswordy

CBell said:


> I for one have been really enjoying the banter in this thread and am waiting with baited breath to find out who ends up winning! I somehow feel personally vested after following the thread for so long



(I knew *something* smelled in here - it's Bell's baited breath!)


----------



## Kraffty

Hi Guys, I've been catching up today and really wanted to jump in with something clever but dang, this is just too good all by itself. It's more like a Wine and Comedy Club than anything else. Got to love it, when's the next one start?
Mike


----------



## dangerdave

We should really get one going for a spring taste-off. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sammyk

Not us Dave, once was enough. Jim the advantage of having over 800 bottles in the cellar allows us to wait for proper aging before even sampling. We do sample at bottling but then not again for many months.


----------



## jswordy

Sammyk said:


> Not us Dave, once was enough. Jim the advantage of having over 800 bottles in the cellar allows us to wait for proper aging before even sampling. We do sample at bottling but then not again for many months.



OK, get one of THOSE then ...


----------



## dangerdave

Sammyk said:


> Not us Dave, once was enough. Jim the advantage of having over 800 bottles in the cellar allows us to wait for proper aging before even sampling. We do sample at bottling but then not again for many months.


 
No worries, here.

"Proper aging" is realtive, Sammy. I have a good friend who loves my wines...young. He likes the tartness that comes with the recently bottled. He won't drink the aged stuff. Says it's too smooth.


----------



## jswordy

I got 'er open. That's a pretty good young wine. Should easily place last! I'd suggest the judges let all of our wines breathe a bit before tasting them. I think that'd help them all be better. But then, that would be a rule, wouldn't it? 





Sorry about the condensation - we've had the house open the past few nice fall days but now it has turned humid again.

Time to get back to the reason I make wine and get drunk!


----------



## Runningwolf

Dave I was wondering if you could add a few rules. Could we do only 500ml, green burgandy bottles only. All bottles must be labeled with labels made by the winemaker and only printed on laser printers. No decorative capsules but cork must have a wax seal. Also all volumes should be measured and be withing -5 +5 of the 500ml. Two bottles should be sent so judges can share the good wines with heir friends. Just a few fun things...keep it simple. By the way the kool aid didn't work on my entry but thank God I have a few weeks to whip something else up now. I'm thinking about a fortified strawberry slush.


----------



## dangerdave

Sorry, Dan, no go. The newest rule is that the project organizer <me> receive a magnum of everyone's wine, gift wrapped with twenty dollar bills, accompanied with a half pound block of dark chocolate sheathed in gold leaf. Chocolate and strawberry...mmmmmmm...


----------



## jswordy

Tsk! Dan! Did you miss page 32? All wines must be shipped in 50 gallon French oak barrels! Try to keep up!


----------



## Runningwolf

You guys are a rough bunch. If Troy from Fairbanks would only pop in he would tell you how to make it right with sugar water and cat hair. Heck one time I think he was making some when time when a moose even slobbered in it. He said it gave it more mouth feel!


----------



## jswordy

Just a technical question, Dave, but shouldn't "organizer" be in quotes, since you ain't done a darned thing yet? 

Not that I don't admire a man with those required skills to be in management, mind you...


----------



## dangerdave

"Management" and "organization" are not in my dictionary. My yearly work evaluations include phrases like "danger to self" and "occupational hazard".


----------



## dangerdave

Well, it's a wonderful thing that we've delaid this event for a few weeks. Just to make the rest of you feel more confident.

A few nights back, I decided to test out a bottle of my _Fat Flamingo Strawberry Coast White_. When I pulled the cork, it popped _way_ too loudly, and the wine produced a distictive phizz! I poured it into the glass and got a disturbing layer of foam! Ugh! I HATE MAKING STRAWBERRY WINE! Did I mention that strawberry wine is my nemesis!?

On the other hand, the strawberry champaign was not all that bad. Nice berry flavor. Fizzy on the tongue.

But that's not what I wanted! Stupid strawberries! We hates them, forever! So, yesterday morning I popped 20+ bottles of pink champaign and dumped them back into a carboy for more degassing. The wine is now in detention for a few weeks for observation.

Who knows how this will turn out! Exciting isn't it! <stupid strawberries!>


----------



## jswordy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlCiDEXuxxA[/ame]


----------



## Arne

dangerdave said:


> Well, it's a wonderful thing that we've delaid this event for a few weeks. Just to make the rest of you feel more confident.
> 
> A few nights back, I decided to test out a bottle of my _Fat Flamingo Strawberry Coast White_. When I pulled the cork, it popped _way_ too loudly, and the wine produced a distictive phizz! I poured it into the glass and got a disturbing layer of foam! Ugh! I HATE MAKING STRAWBERRY WINE! Did I mention that strawberry wine is my nemesis!?
> 
> On the other hand, the strawberry champaign was not all that bad. Nice berry flavor. Fizzy on the tongue.
> 
> But that's not what I wanted! Stupid strawberries! We hates them, forever! So, yesterday morning I popped 20+ bottles of pink champaign and dumped them back into a carboy for more degassing. The wine is now in detention for a few weeks for observation.
> 
> Who knows how this will turn out! Exciting isn't it! <stupid strawberries!>


 
Dave, Dave, you shoulda asked the lazy man what do do. You wouldn't have had to go to all the work of opening and dumping and degassing. All you had to do was change the label to sparkling.  Would of been a winner. One other thing, strawberry wine can be a pita. Been there. LOL, Arne.


----------



## dangerdave

Yea, been there, done that. Shouldn't have bottled so early. Lesson re-learned. I'm never making strawberry again. Dragon Blood never gives me any trouble.

As a note, the last strawberry wine I made did the same thing. After I straightened it out, it was very good! We'll see about this one. I feel a right hearty drubbing coming from our esteemed judges.

Let's have a Skeeter Pee contest next, so I can make something I _know_ will work.


----------



## Dend78

spoken like a true rookie Dave...bahahah just kiddin


----------



## jswordy

Heres' Dave! 





Whew ... LOOK OUT JUDGES!!!!


----------



## dralarms

That is great, Jim.


----------



## jswordy

dralarms said:


> That is great, Jim.



Yeah, I reckon for safety the judges need to just set his wine aside and go on, don't you???


----------



## Runningwolf

I think Dave is in trouble...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hIcKkKID8k[/ame]


----------



## dangerdave

A ribbing well deserved.


----------



## jswordy

dangerdave said:


> a ribbing well deserved.


 
...but paybacks are hell, right???


----------



## jswordy

OMG Kraffty, I have dun *LOST* this competition already!


----------



## dangerdave

Yea, I got one, too, Jim. Haven't opened it yet. I'm scared! 

My ex-sparkling strawberry is going back in the bottles this week. I have great expectations, though. I _expect_ to lose very badly: 

But Kraffty is disqualified. The bottle I got was clearly not wrapped in twenties, and the bar of chocolate was missing!


----------



## dangerdave

I drank Mike's (Kraffty) version the other night. It is slightly different than mine. I've told him what I think, but I'll reserve any public comments until after the _un_official judging.

Ok, then...I got mine fully degassed and back in the bottle. My lovely wife---_not biased at all!---_says it's better than it was before. So, part of the recipe for this wine will include, "...after allowing the wine to dangerously referment in the bottle, carefully uncork, return to carboy, degas, filter, and rebottle several weeks later." 

This is turning out to be a real "Philosopher's Stone". Hopefully, it will turn into gold!


----------



## jswordy

We got a ship date/entry deadline yet? Sara said 4 weeks back on 9/26. Next week would be Week #4. 

I'm only asking because I am having a heckuva time keeping this stuff in the bottles. I guess I used the wrong kind of acid, because it is eating small pinholes in my bottles and leaking out. What a mess!


----------



## Kraffty

If you guys are feeling too impatient you can send off your entries to me. I'll make sure they all arrive safely and on time for final judging. I'd even be glad to take on the task of collecting the judges results and making sure you all get the correct info regarding the winners at the same time. No need for Thanks, I'm just a helpful, giving kinda guy looking out for his buddies.

This is my final Friday night as a 55 year old, yippee skippy poo-poo. Plan on going to the family cabin saturday for birthday dinner but, in about 2-1/2 hours, heading home and opening an ice cold beer or 10. I've got a go-ahead from my wife to start building a small (12x12) stand alone wine building in back so I'm planning on laying out the footprint for the slab which should be poured next week. Wish me luck, we'll see how square it all looks tomorrow morning.

Have a great weekend All. Mike


----------



## dangerdave

Leaking out into your glass, Jim? 

Yes, you are correct. We will, without further delay, be moving into the shipping portion of our contest next week. Sorry for anyone who might need more time, but your time is up! Get your labels on and your shipping containers prepped! I will PM the addresses of our esteemed judges to the contestants next Friday, without fail. Wines must be shipped the following week. You can coordinate with the judges to assure delivery, and once they have all the wines---lucky judges!---they can do their thing.

Sound off! Is everyone ready?

_*DANGER, READY!!!*_


----------



## Dend78

lets do it!


----------



## jswordy

I'm ready to go.


----------



## Kraffty

boxed and awaiting instructions with strawberry baited breath...
Mike


----------



## dangerdave

Please stand by...


----------



## jswordy

Got my email! C'mon now everybody, let's get a bottle sent off and make this a real fun finale to all these months of trash talk!


----------



## dangerdave

Ok, everyone! As promised, I will reveal the secret identities of our esteemed contest judges...

...drum roll...

our own *Julie* and *Dan* (Runningwolf)!!!

I have sent a PM to the known contestants with the addresses of our judges. If I forgot you, please don't flame the messenger. Let me know and I will get the info to you, ASAP. Get your wines to the judges in the coming week, and we'll see what they think!

Feel free to bribe, flatter, charm, humor, court, cajole, wheedle, brown nose, butter up, or sweet-talk our judges to your own shameful limits. It is not against the rules.

Go!


----------



## Julie

dangerdave said:


> ..........
> Feel free to bribe, flatter, charm, humor, court, cajole, wheedle, brown nose, butter up, or sweet-talk our judges to your own shameful limits. It is not against the rules.
> 
> Go!


 
Ok I'm waaaaiiiting!


----------



## dangerdave

From my research, I have deduced the following list from those who said originally that they were interested in or making wine for this contest:

dangerdave (myself)
Kraffty
Dend78
*suecasa*
jswordy
LoneTreeFarms
Sammyk
saramc
Pjd

So far, sue has dropped out. That still leaves eight people. Julie and Dan, you two better get some people together to help you drink 8 bottles of wine! Well..._Dan_ will need some help...


----------



## Julie

dangerdave said:


> From my research, I have deduced the following list from those who said originally that they were interested in or making wine for this contest:
> 
> dangerdave (myself)
> Kraffty
> Dend78
> *suecasa*
> jswordy
> LoneTreeFarms
> Sammyk
> saramc
> Pjd
> 
> So far, sue has dropped out. That still leaves eight people. Julie and Dan, you two better get some people together to help you drink 8 bottles of wine! Well..._Dan_ will need some help...


I already have a plan in place. I have a winemaker's party the Sat after Thanksgiving and they are all going to have to taste this stuff along with the 10 year muscadine a yanked out of my step son's new house!


----------



## pjd

Julie said:


> I already have a plan in place. I have a winemaker's party the Sat after Thanksgiving and they are all going to have to taste this stuff along with the 10 year muscadine a yanked out of my step son's new house!


 
Sorry Julie, you won't have to judge mine. although in BLIND taste testing (emphasis on blind) I am sure it would be a winner! Unfortunately this one is the most stubborn one to clear.


----------



## dangerdave

Ok, Phil's out. That leaves seven...

dangerdave (myself)
Kraffty
Dend78
*suecasa*
jswordy
LoneTreeFarms
Sammyk
saramc
*Pjd*

That gives me a 14.2857% chance!


----------



## novalou

I just started following this thread. I'm a HUGE strawberry wine fan. I'm determined to get a batch started and gear up for next year's competition! (Hopefully this will become annual.)


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> I already have a plan in place. I have a winemaker's party the Sat after Thanksgiving and they are all going to have to taste this stuff along with the 10 year muscadine a yanked out of my step son's new house!


 

Hopefully we can make it this year. Usually end up at my SIL's house that day. I guess Mike is still afraid to taste the mystery wine that was left behind. I'm game....


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Hopefully we can make it this year. Usually end up at my SIL's house that day. I guess Mike is still afraid to taste the mystery wine that was left behind. I'm game....


 
lol, yes, he is totally wimping out on me but I knew you would be gamed to try it!


----------



## Arne

Think I would pull the cork on Dan's and put all the ingredients in he was telling you you should add earlier on this thread. Teach him a lesson, by golly.  Arne.


----------



## Kraffty

Down to 7 huh, this is sounding more like "Survivor, Coastal". Who ever hangs around the longest might just win.
I'm shipping on Tuesday, silly me, I ASSUMED I was sending one bottle to one location. Had one clear glass bottle ready to go and the rest up at the cabin. Can't send one Green and one Clear now can I?

A thought for the judges, I think it would be great to see a picture of all the entries side by side before you judge them. Maybe in bottle AND glass to see how much they vary given the simple guidelines.
Mike


----------



## Julie

Kraffty said:


> Down to 7 huh, this is sounding more like "Survivor, Coastal". Who ever hangs around the longest might just win.
> I'm shipping on Tuesday, silly me, I ASSUMED I was sending one bottle to one location. Had one clear glass bottle ready to go and the rest up at the cabin. Can't send one Green and one Clear now can I?
> 
> A thought for the judges, I think it would be great to see a picture of all the entries side by side before you judge them. Maybe in bottle AND glass to see how much they vary given the simple guidelines.
> Mike


 
No problem, I was thinking the same thing, I'll be taking pics and posting.


----------



## dangerdave

The picture idea is great! Photos, please. I didn't want to make _too_ many demands of our WONDERFUL judges and their _extremely_ GENEROUS attitude towards us in our little contest. I would even go as far as to say that they are _both_ ranked HIGHLY in the list of the world's all-time most AWESOME peoples (like, tied for third)! Or maybe I'm not giving them enough credit...

Anyways, we have lost another...feel free to complain! Saramc, the one for whom we delayed an extra month has dropped out of the contest!

dangerdave (myself)
Kraffty
Dend78
*suecasa*
jswordy
LoneTreeFarms
Sammyk
*saramc*
*Pjd*

Can I get a "_WTF_"?!

It's a good thing I am past the age where I have to learn my lessons more than once. You got me, Sara. Lesson learned. u

And then there were six! Isn't this fun!


----------



## jswordy

See below ... no really!


----------



## jswordy

When I say I'm in, I'm in. Bottles were gone Friday morning. Cost me $4 more to send to Dan than to Julie. Hold yer pinkie out when you drink that higher-dollar wine I sent ya, Dan!


----------



## Runningwolf

jswordy said:


> When I say I'm in, I'm in. Bottles were gone Friday morning. Cost me $4 more to send to Dan than to Julie. Hold yer pickie out when you drink that higher-dollar wine I sent ya, Dan!



Well duhhh, It always costs more when delivered by truck rather than donkey. That's the only thing that can navigate the hills by her town. If one was to fall in one of the mine shafts there is more in the pasture down the road.


----------



## jswordy

Gee THAT didn't take long!


----------



## Tess

Good Luck everyone. Cant wait to see how this turns out!!


----------



## jswordy

dangerdave (myself)
Kraffty
Dend78
jswordy
LoneTreeFarms
Sammyk

Ya know folks, it's like the lottery - ya can't win it if ya ain't in it!  My advice to y'all is, don't gamble on losing. Sit this one out and be safe.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Well duhhh, It always costs more when delivered by truck rather than donkey. That's the only thing that can navigate the hills by her town. If one was to fall in one of the mine shafts there is more in the pasture down the road.





jswordy said:


> When I say I'm in, I'm in. Bottles were gone Friday morning. Cost me $4 more to send to Dan than to Julie. Hold yer pinkie out when you drink that higher-dollar wine I sent ya, Dan!



Daniel!!!!!! . 

Jim, I haven't had a chance to thank you for the bottle of blueberry/muscadine you sent me! It was very tasty, I know this wine has got to just as good or better then what you will be sending me for this competition and I shared it with two other members who will be helping me to judge and they thoroughly liked it.


----------



## dangerdave

I see the sucking up has commenced. I'm sending mine out tomorrow. My strawberry coastal white will be complimented by an accompanying wine (bribe) which I hope our revered judges will enjoy.

The gloves are off, kids! Let's rock and roll!!!


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Daniel!!!!!! .
> 
> Jim, I haven't had a chance to thank you for the bottle of blueberry/muscadine you sent me! It was very tasty, I know this wine has got to just as good or better then what you will be sending me for this competition and I shared it with two other members who will be helping me to judge and they thoroughly liked it.


 
The Blueberry Muscadine was quite nice. I had the privilege of sampling it yester when we stopped at Julies. Much better than the wine left behind at her son's place.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

i will do my best to get this out this week, i'm in full blown harvest mode and don't have free time, there's hope however for an afternoon off later this week when they're calling for rain. if the bottles make it in time for the competition great! if not, the notes and suggestions were more of what i was looking for.
cheers


----------



## jswordy

LoneTreeFarms said:


> i will do my best to get this out this week, i'm in full blown harvest mode and don't have free time, there's hope however for an afternoon off later this week when they're calling for rain. if the bottles make it in time for the competition great! if not, the notes and suggestions were more of what i was looking for.
> cheers



Lord I know how that "full blown harvest mode" works from my time in Illinois! Hope you make it in time for the contest, but I understand if you don't!


----------



## Arne

Raining here this a.m. Maybe it will get over to Lone tree in Iowa this afternoon. Good luck to everybody with your wines. Arne.


----------



## Kraffty

California Coastal White/2013 Strawberry Blend has left the building. I should have just shipped last Friday, didn't have a second bottle in clear glass and didn't want to take a chance of "bottle shock" if I rebottled one. The judges will just have to deal with different looking bottles, I hate when that happens.

Arne, hope you had some spare time for your bottles.
Mike


----------



## Arne

Twasn't me that needed the rain, it was for Lone Tree to slow his harvest for a little bit. I know he didn't want it, but think it probably got there anyway. I should of found one of these kits and got in on this, but didn't know it was going to be as much fun as you guys have made this. Good luck to one and all, just glad I am not doing the judging. I am more of a guzzler and wouldn't know how to even make out notes how the wines taste, other than "Man that's some good stuff." LOL, Arne.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

got a bit of rain overnight, slowed things down enough that i should be able to get these out in the mail today. cheers


----------



## dangerdave

Excellent! I sent mine out Monday. 

_Julie_, yours should have arrived yesterday. _Dan_, check the front door! You have wine on your stoop!

You two enjoy your "extras", and feel free to allow their deliciousness to postively influence your judging...for me!


----------



## jswordy

dangerdave *X*
Kraffty *X*
Dend78
jswordy *X*
LoneTreeFarms *X*
Sammyk

Looks like there'll be 4 of us entered, anyway. Anybody hear from Sammyk or Dend78?

Dave must be worried if he had to sweeten the pot! 

Arne, I wish you WERE doing the judging, cuz I need a guzzler on the panel. I make my wines to drink! Oh wait! *Julie's* on the panel, so I got that guzzler thing covered, I reckon!


----------



## Julie

Oh Jim, you are just such a smooth talker. So far I have received two packages.


----------



## Kraffty

Mine show tracking for Monday deliveries. Don't start the party without me now.
Mike


----------



## jswordy

Julie said:


> Oh Jim, you are just such a smooth talker. So far I have received two packages.



Now wait just a *DARNED* second here! I expected a *full frontal attack!* What's this gibberish, some kinda _*mind game*_ or something???



Makes me uncomfortable. I keep looking over my shoulder (and the only one there is my boss asking why I am on WinemakingTalk while at work!).


----------



## Julie

Why Jim, I would never attack you


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Runningwolf

Jim Why would she waste any more time on you when she spends it all on me every chance she gets. I wish you would take some of the heat!


----------



## Julie

You live closer Dan and I know where your wine cellar is at, I need to sweet talk Jim so I can get into his wine cellar!!!!!! If you would help me out, I would be beating on him instead of you!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Sorry Julie, Jim and I are tight. You should see the fruit basket he sent me with his wine in it.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Sorry Julie, Jim and I are tight. You should see the fruit basket he sent me with his wine in it.



Oh you say that now!


----------



## Runningwolf

I have two entries so far just like you. I hope the other two arrive before Wednesday. They have just a good chance after seeing the two that came. I don't know what the one was thinking wrapping the neck with bubble gum instead of a shrink capsule just to get some more strawberry flavor in it.


----------



## Julie

Well I thought that was very ingenious!


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

Mine are leaving today, so i'm not sure if they'll be there by wednesday or not, i'm starting to second guess this whole strawberry bit, it looked gorgeous in the carboy but when i tried bottling a few wednesday it shows a little cloudy, definitely not going to win best of show but the wine should taste good all the same. cheers


----------



## jswordy

LoneTreeFarms said:


> Mine are leaving today, so i'm not sure if they'll be there by wednesday or not, i'm starting to second guess this whole strawberry bit, it looked gorgeous in the carboy but when i tried bottling a few wednesday it shows a little cloudy, definitely not going to win best of show but the wine should taste good all the same. cheers



YAY and my compliments to you for getting them sent! Like I said, I know what "harvest" means in the Midwest, so I know what it took to get that done. (It took an act of God, right? RAIN!)

I always look back fondly on my central Illinois days, when the small-town farmers would stop their *summer* of griping around the big table at the cafe about how poor and pitiful they are and would *spring* into *fall* action on their combines, working 24 hours a day to get the crop in so they could spend the *winter* in Florida. 

(And those are the four seasons of the farmer!)


----------



## Kraffty

I received a bottle from Danger today and have to say it looks great. Nice color, very cool Name "Fat Flamingo" and label. Found a bonus bottle of White/Mango in the box that, sadly, has a very poor chance of seeing the light of morning. If it tastes as good as it looks we'll be happy campers tonight.
Mike


----------



## jswordy

"Nobody feels like working ... Panama Red is back in town..."

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyPYM5uUViI[/ame]


----------



## Kraffty

Looks great but I give, what is it Jim?


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

Okay bottles should be delivered by Wednesday. Shipping to you easterners is damn pricy they must really have to use that donkey someone was talking about earlier. Jim I whole hearted lay agree with you there's a reason farmers all drive 4x4 trucks 4 weeks in the spring 4 weeks in the fall. Sadly I'm not the lucky farmer I'm the hired hand making peanuts. I help my neighbor in the fall. I'm actually a civil engineer by day. 




I've attached my little helper she was fascinated with the wine running in the racking tube. Cheers


----------



## dangerdave

I didn't add any baby to mine! _That's not fair_! 

*Jim*: Do you smoke it or drink it? 

*Mike*: I like the color of the _Fat Flamingo_, too. It looks like a strawberry in a bottle, don't it! The mango is great, also. It came out just like I wanted. You'll love it!


----------



## dessertmaker

LoneTreeFarms said:


> Okay bottles should be delivered by Wednesday. Shipping to you easterners is damn pricy they must really have to use that donkey someone was talking about earlier. Jim I whole hearted lay agree with you there's a reason farmers all drive 4x4 trucks 4 weeks in the spring 4 weeks in the fall. Sadly I'm not the lucky farmer I'm the hired hand making peanuts. I help my neighbor in the fall. I'm actually a civil engineer by day. I've attached my little helper she was fascinated with the wine running in the racking tube. Cheers



That is such a cute picture! The BB made me grin.

My bb girl has been doing the same thing since she could walk! Melts my heart every time. She gets to sample the wine at every stage of fermentation all the way up to bottling day and has ever since she could talk. She has better tastebuds than I do. She's pretty good with
with kombucha, kefir and yogurt too. But her favorite is beer wort. She says it tastes like a sugar cookie. Once it cooks I have to give her a whole sippie cup full of it right before I add the yeast or there's drama.


----------



## dangerdave

_*The anticipation is killing me!!!*_


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> Looks great but I give, what is it Jim?


 
My entry!


----------



## jswordy

dangerdave said:


> *Jim*: Do you smoke it or drink it?


 
BOTH whenever possible.


----------



## Kraffty

Looks like my bottles have been delivered to both judges today. As long as they are still intact I'm in good shape. Jim, your bottles look great. Which one is Mine?
Mike


----------



## Runningwolf

Kraffty said:


> Looks like my bottles have been delivered to both judges today. As long as they are still intact I'm in good shape. Jim, your bottles look great. Which one is Mine?
> Mike



Thats a roger!


----------



## jswordy

How about an update on number of final entries, when judging is to begin and be completed and etc.? I'm assuming the entry deadline is past now?
Not being pushy, I'd just like to know when to check in on results.


----------



## Runningwolf

jswordy said:


> How about an update on number of final entries, when judging is to begin and be completed and etc.? I'm assuming the entry deadline is past now?
> Not being pushy, I'd just like to know when to check in on results.



That's a Roger there Jimmy! I received 4 bottles. Last bottle came today just in time. Stay tuned for my results next week.

I find it kind of funny the people we held off the deadline for and those who had so many comments about it never sent anything. There were others that bowed out at the end who let everyone know and I can except that. I did enjoy the comical posts leading up to the end.

Hopefully the next competition will have better participation. I think the timing will be better not being around any harvests. Some folks may have been put off when they saw what it was going to cost to ship and I understand that.

Good luck to those who entered and thank you for sharing your wine with me.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

YAY just checked ups and it would appear that two packages were delivered successfully yesterday between noon and one. honestly usually anytime is a good time for some wine making fun, i'm just procrastinatory when it comes to bottling. cheers and good luck all.


----------



## jswordy

> procrastinatory



I was gonna look that word up, but decided to put it off until later! 

Thanks for the update, Dan! Looks like I get to collect on a few bets now that the final tally of entries is in. Y'all know who you are - I accept cash or wine...


----------



## Julie

I got four bottles as well!!!!!! So it is a go!!!!


----------



## Dend78

well crap im just now getting back to this things have been crazy so im gonna just say since im so late im out.

although i did crack open a 1.5L of this last night, not to bad acid is a lil high but not a deal breaker, the bottle went down nice and smooth haha


----------



## dangerdave

I had a bottle of mine last night, so I could see what Dan and Julie would be tasting. Perfect! Absolutely perfect! You other three are in trouble!

Three?! Is that the only competition I get? Jeez! Oh, well, it makes my chances of winning even better. Don't you all think I'm going to gloat _less_ just because the number of entries dropped off!


----------



## jswordy

It just makes it easier on the judges when people volunteer to lose by self-deleting. However, as a parting prize, we have this lovely image.


----------



## Runningwolf

dangerdave said:


> I had a bottle of mine last night, so I could see what Dan and Julie would be tasting. Perfect! Absolutely perfect! You other three are in trouble!
> 
> Three?! Is that the only competition I get? Jeez! Oh, well, it makes my chances of winning even better. Don't you all think I'm going to gloat _less_ just because the number of entries dropped off!



Dave REALLY!!!!

When there is only four places and you don't even make it on the scor board how are you going to feel!!! After what you said everyone is going to think you have taste for sheet. I'm sure glad Jim is humble.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

can we get a picture of the "huge" line up of entries? didn't this thing start with around 15 people saying they were "in"?


----------



## Julie

No problem, I can take a pic this weekend


----------



## Kraffty

How great is this hobby? In this small contest we have an engineer, writer, fireman and graphic artist being judged by a manager and pro winemaker.
Talk about a diverse group and a truly enjoyable Interest to fall into. I hope to look back on my entry years from now and say "look what I've learned since then".
Good luck to you all and thanks letting me play in your sandbox.
Mike


----------



## Dend78

i was planning on it but the way things worked out i didn't get my entries out in time


----------



## dangerdave

Careful in the sandbox. I saw the cat in there earlier! 

You know, Mike is right! What an odd grouping of contestants. Well, you guys are odd. I'm fairly normal.


----------



## jswordy

dangerdave said:


> well, you guys are odd. I'm fairly normal.



hahahahaha! Funniest post yet!


----------



## Runningwolf

The contestants are.....


----------



## GreginND

Judging begins momentarily. Judges are Runningwolf, GreginND and a professional winemaker and wine owner, Lauri.


----------



## Runningwolf

Greg is posting as we are tasting these great wines. We decided to post pour notes as we taste. After Julie and her group judges the final winner will be announced but we wanted to share our notes as we taste here at the AWS convention.


----------



## GreginND

And your judges:







Wine tasting comments:






Ben's Strawberry Coastal White

Wine was cloudy as stated before the competition.
No CO2 present. 
Color is beautiful, just not clear.
The aromas and bouquet are delightfully strawberry. 
The flavors are well balanced and the strawberry flavors compliment the white wine.
The freshest strawberry flavors of the lot.

Suggestions: Excellent wine. If not bottled yet, let it clear and/or filter.







Lori and Mike's Strawberry Coastal White

Good clarity.
Nice color - a little orange.
Aromas are a little off. Possibly due to real strawberry fermention?
Balance is a little off - a bit more sugar would soften the acidic finish and bring more fruit out.
Has some jolly rancher like qualities.







SweetPea's Strawberry Coastal White

Brilliantly clear.
Nice strawberry aromas. 
Clean bold flavor with very good balance. 
The acid provides a pleasant crispness.







Fat Flamingo 2013 Strawberry Coastal White

Clear and bright. The color looks a little thin.
Nice strawberry aromas
On the palate the wine comes across thin and a bit watery. 
A little unpleasant sourness in the finish.



Winner will be announced after Julie and her team report their tasting notes.


----------



## dangerdave

Dan, that is awesome! Great to have our wines tasted during the convention. Thanks Greg and Lauri for helping out! We appreciate all of your input(s)!

We axiously await Julie's report, and the final results!


----------



## jswordy

Hey-hey, what a nice surprise Dan! Thank you for putting that together for us! It was thoughtful and classy - which we had come to expect of you prior to all the trash talking you did in this topic! 

Way to take your rep down a notch! LOL - I enjoyed each and every post. You are in first place in my book.

A real treat to see the judges' comments! I'm going to save my nickels and dimes all year to enter AWS competition next year. I think I have my entry bottle in a carboy now.


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks Jim and thanks to GreginND for posting the comments as we tasted. That guy is so fast he took the pictures and I didn't even see it. Neither Greg or Lauri knew about this before we met up at the convention. I had planned on it working out this way which is why I was biting my nails as we kept post poning the deadline and I finally said I hoped I had everything by last Wed.I am anxious to hear what Julies group has to say so we can compare notes and announce the winner. I can say there was a lot of work and effort on everyone part on making this happen. You guys rock.


----------



## GreginND

And, I'll add, the effort and love in each of those bottles was clearly evident!


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

Thank you for the kind words on the wine, i have not bottled yet i started to however once i saw how cloudy it was it all went back into the BB for aging and eventually it'll get fined/filtered. my wife was surprised by the comments, she doesn't drink much wine and wasn't fond of this early on, I'm glad to hear it's turning around. cheers!


----------



## GreginND

It is a nice wine. If I were to guess, you added fresh strawberries to the wine after fermentation rather than ferment the strawberries or blend with a fermented strawberry wine. Am I close to being right?


----------



## jswordy




----------



## LoneTreeFarms

GreginND said:


> It is a nice wine. If I were to guess, you added fresh strawberries to the wine after fermentation rather than ferment the strawberries or blend with a fermented strawberry wine. Am I close to being right?


 
yes, by the time this competition had started i had already started this kit, it was done with the primary fermentation already, so a combination of fresh and frozen strawberries were thrown into the secondary and racked onto it, left that for a time till they looked rough then transferred again, ended up using a couple cans of frozen strawberry margarita mix at the end to add to the strawberry intensity.


----------



## dangerdave

Ah, now we're hearing the secrets!

I did almost the same thing. However, I did use strawberries in the primary. And more in the secondary. When the strawberry flavor was still not up to my liking, I made an extract from even more strawberries and added that before bottling. Unfortunately, mine went sparking after the first bottling, and had to be dumped back out, and degassed again. For fear of a recurrence of carbonation, I did not add more sugar to the wine after the last re-degassing. I am affraid this gave my wine an off-balanced, acidic quality ("sour", as Dan said). I like my wines a bit tart, so it is fine for me, but I can understand---and appreciate---Dan's critical evaluation.

Let's see what Julie thinks...


----------



## novalou

dangerdave said:


> Ah, now we're hearing the secrets! I did almost the same thing. However, I did use strawberries in the primary. And more in the secondary. When the strawberry flavor was still not up to my liking, I made an extract from even more strawberries and added that before bottling. Unfortunately, mine went sparking after the first bottling, and had to be dumped back out, and degassed again. For fear of a recurrence of carbonation, I did not add more sugar to the wine after the last re-degassing. I am affraid this gave my wine an off-balanced, acidic quality ("sour", as Dan said). I like my wines a bit tart, so it is fine for me, but I can understand---and appreciate---Dan's critical evaluation. Let's see what Julie thinks...



After a couple of strawberry wine batches later, aging the wine one year, the strawberry flavor DOES come back!


----------



## Julie

dangerdave said:


> Ah, now we're hearing the secrets!
> 
> I did almost the same thing. However, I did use strawberries in the primary. And more in the secondary. When the strawberry flavor was still not up to my liking, I made an extract from even more strawberries and added that before bottling. Unfortunately, mine went sparking after the first bottling, and had to be dumped back out, and degassed again. For fear of a recurrence of carbonation, I did not add more sugar to the wine after the last re-degassing. I am affraid this gave my wine an off-balanced, acidic quality ("sour", as Dan said). I like my wines a bit tart, so it is fine for me, but I can understand---and appreciate---Dan's critical evaluation.
> 
> Let's see what Julie thinks...


That will be on Sunday!


----------



## dangerdave

Yes, noalou. I figure to stash the dozen bottles I have left and see how they fair next year.

That's fine, Julie. Whenever you get around to it. Wine makers are patient peoples. 

Hey, everyone, what are we going to make for next year? We need to come up with some ideas!


----------



## Runningwolf

dangerdave said:


> Hey, everyone, what are we going to make for next year? We need to come up with some ideas!


Jalapeno Wine


----------



## dangerdave

Strawberry and now Jalapeno wine?! Dan, you like dragging me---kicking and screaming---out of my comfort zone!


----------



## kryptonitewine

Would the next one be with a kit base? Or is this a free for all? May I suggest a welch's base.


----------



## Runningwolf

kryptonitewine said:


> Would the next one be with a kit base? Or is this a free for all? May I suggest a welch's base.



First off congratulations on your 100th post. 

It's funny you mentioned Welch's because this was also my very first thought. It would promote creativity and be affordable for most. Additional guidelines would need to be added such as what kind of fruit additions could be added if any. 

I think at some point juice pails from Chile or CA would also be a good one. These pails are less expensive than most low end concentrate kits. 

Regardless what the members decide to pick I think this is a great thing that Dave has started.


----------



## Arne

You could always do welches white grape and add Dan's Jalapinos. Arne.


----------



## the_rayway

I've really enjoyed following along with everyone for this contest! Congrats everyone so far on your success. I'm very much looking forward to Julie's comments on Sunday.

Perhaps I can get in on the action for next year - depending on the shipping from Winnipeg


----------



## dralarms

I'm in for a welches.


----------



## Runningwolf

Arne said:


> You could always do welches white grape and add Dan's Jalapinos. Arne.



Many folks do use that as a base for jalapeno.


----------



## dangerdave

I really like the "limited rule" option. Perhaps using Welch's, _period_. A Welch's Wine contest, no holds barred! One rule: A Welch's juice of some kind has to be used somehow, somewhere along the line. Like Dan said, it's affordable, available, and affable.

I'm just throwing ideas out there.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Many folks do use that as a base for jalapeno.


 

Makes a good base for pepper wine. I personally liked the fresh Niagra batch better though....


----------



## Kraffty

I'd also like to add my thanks to Dan, Greg and Lauri for their time and joining in on this little competition. Once I got over being all butt-hurt because all the comments weren't perfectly positive I did realize they were all kind, honest and dead-on. Now if I can just make the next batch a little better and then repeat about 20 more times I should get good at this. Really looking forward to Julie's comments next and then finding out who has bragging rights for a while.

To me the buckets sound the most interesting but, they might be harder for some to get ahold of and would probably take a deadline of 1-1/2 or 2 years before judging. The Welches idea sounds more accessible by everyone, can be made in small amounts if wanted and judged in less time. It would probably make for a lot bigger group. I'm also in favor of limited rules, how about 80% Welches and anything you like from there?
I'm in and up for another go-around.
Mike


----------



## dessertmaker

Welches sounds great to me.


----------



## kryptonitewine

Should we start a new thread for the next contest? I don't want to sidetrack the ongoing judging.


----------



## ffemt128

Looking forward to Sunday.


----------



## ffemt128

I would like to thank our generous hosts Julie and Mike for a wonderful time this afternoon. Julie has all the judging notes and will pos t shortly. Here are a few pics from the afternoon.


----------



## ffemt128

Apparently I cant add from my phone. Pics to follow later or tomorrow. .. sorry folks.


----------



## dangerdave

Tease!  But I'm glad you all had a good time. When Julie gets up from her wine nap, we'll see what those notes have to say. Wish I could have been there. I got to try a bottle of Kraffty's, but missed out on the others.

As a side note, I do like Mike's idea of 80% Welch's. That would prevent an eye dropper of Welch's being added to a Rosso Fortisimo, and entered into the Welch's contest as Welch's wine.

I'm just too trusting sometimes.


----------



## GreginND

Can't wait to compare tasting notes. I regret we didn't expound more on each of the wine categories (Appearance, aroma/bouquet, taste/texture, aftertaste and overall impression). Perhaps the Julie, et. al. will do a more professional job than we did.

Let me reiterate once more - criticisms and all, all the wines were definitely tasty. We have a talented bunch here.


----------



## ffemt128

It was definately a group effort on Julie's end and a good time was had by all. We consumed alot of food and alot of wine. I'm pdoud to call you alk my friends. Oh, Steve, welcome to the clan. If you're ever in the Crafton area let me know.

Julie, please fill in names since you can edit members posts.


----------



## ffemt128

There you have it . Pics are posted now for Julie's results...


----------



## jswordy

It's been great to be able to supply some of the libation that has caused two such enjoyable gatherings to be held.


----------



## dangerdave

Makes ya feel all warm and fuzzy, don't it.  To be part of something that brings such joy. Look at the happy faces! 

You guys are awesome! Thanks for helping out with the judging. It _does_ appears a good time was had by all!


----------



## Julie

*Fat Flamingo,*
Tart
nice aroma
Thin
Light in flavor*

Strawberry Coastal *
Cloudy
Syrupy
no mouthfeel
no leggs
more like koolaid
sorry!
*California Coastal White
*Smooth
good mouthfeel
no leggs
good aroma
nice strawberry flavor

*Panama Red*
Nice aroma, you can smell the strawberries
well balance
good mouthfeel

I did not tell anyone who's wine that they were tasting, I really wanted an unbiased opinion. I withheld my comments until everyone else was done, since I knew who's wine was who's.

Wine Judges were:
ffemt128, Doug
Oleisa, Doug's wife
Hokasig, Bill
Karen, Bill's wife
Terry0220
Marilyn, drrockinsteve's wife
Stephen, Skycrestfarm
Mike, Julie's husband
Julie

The ratings are"

Panama Red #1
California Coast, Mike & Lori #2
Fat Flamingo #3
Strawberry Coastal #4


----------



## jswordy

http://s130.photobucket.com/user/jswordy/media/Winemaking/winework002_zpsa1d436a1.jpg.html
Nevermind ...


----------



## dangerdave

Ok, Juile. Thank you very much. I know it may be a lot to ask, but if you could get with Dan and come to a consensus as to the best overall. Give us a second place, also, if you please, and an honorable mention...and of course a loser.

This has been a lot of fun! Seriously, at this point, I'm perfectly happy with gloating about being the _loser_ of the WMT (Unofficial) Strawberry Coastal White Wine Competition! 

Edit: I'm sorry, Julie. Have you actually comparied notes with Dan already, or is this just the results from your group?


----------



## ffemt128

Dave, results posted from Julie are strictly our results. Final compilation is yet to come.


----------



## jswordy

Oh. And here I thought I'd won.


----------



## dangerdave

Hang in there, Jim! I think you've still got a good 25% chance of winning!


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

thank you for your honest opinions julie i appreciate it.

Note * no koolaid was harmed in the making of my batch


----------



## jswordy

Gee, we haven't even gotten the final judging result yet and:

* I am getting congratulatory emails;

* There's already another contest posted.

As far as I know, NOBODY has won this contest.


----------



## Kraffty

Jim, that's the only proven way to jinx someone that I know of.
Mike


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

Kraffty said:


> Jim, that's the only proven way to jinx someone that I know of.
> Mike


 
haha, i felt pretty good after the first reviews, but fell back to earth after the second . oh well, can honestly say i had fun tweaking and trash talking on this one. cheers


----------



## ffemt128

jswordy said:


> Gee, we haven't even gotten the final judging result yet and:
> 
> * I am getting congratulatory emails;
> 
> * There's already another contest posted.
> 
> As far as I know, NOBODY has won this contest.


 

I was under the impression that Runningwolf was going to compile final results and post. Hey Dan.......Where are you...


----------



## Julie

*And the winner is..................*

Dan and I have come to a decision so here it is:

3rd place - Fat Flamingo


2nd place was a tie - California Coastal and Strawberry Coastal


and #1 is:

PANAMA RED!!!!!!!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## kryptonitewine

Nice job Jim, As well as the other contestants. Following this has been a blast.


----------



## Kraffty

...I...AM....SHOCKED I TELL YOU.... JUST SHOCKED! Congrats Jim, nice signature. I guess experience really is worth something after all. Now you have to join in on the welch's to defend your title.
By the way, who'd you pay to get Welch's picked for the next ingredient, how are you going to play up the "AW SHUCKs, I got no experience with Welch's" guy on this one.
Nice Job,
Mike


----------



## kryptonitewine

Kraffty said:


> ...I...AM....SHOCKED I TELL YOU.... JUST SHOCKED! Congrats Jim, nice signature. I guess experience really is worth something after all. Now you have to join in on the welch's to defend your title.
> By the way, who'd you pay to get Welch's picked for the next ingredient, how are you going to play up the "AW SHUCKs, I got no experience with Welch's" guy on this one.
> Nice Job,
> Mike



Gonna be fun to try and beat "the master" at his own game.


----------



## jswordy

Um, there was Welch's Strawberry Breeze in my winning recipe. Buck a can. 

*PANAMA RED*

To a Coastal White kit:

-- add 5 pounds fresh strawberries in a paint strainer bag
-- add 3-4 ounces oak chips to the must





Ferment using the Coastal White directions. Ferment to dry.

Rack into a clean and sanitized carboy. Add k meta and potassium sorbate.
If you need to top up, use thawed and *undiluted* cans of Welch's Strawberry Breeze.





After 1 month, degas using your preferred method and rack again, topping up with Welch's Strawberry Breeze.

After a second month, rack again and top with same.

-- After second racking, order a half gallon of homewinery.com strawberry juice concentrate. Place in fridge for 3-4 weeks to settle.

At third racking, pour off cleared strawberry concentrate from half gallon jug into sanitized carboy. Rack wine onto concentrate. Add sugar to taste as needed. Top with Welch's Strawberry Breeze as needed, if needed.

Allow to settle at least one month. Rack into clean and sanitized carboy and bottle.


----------



## dangerdave

Way to go, Jim! That's awesome! I tried to stick to natural strawberries (no canned products) in mine and it was my undoing. Both batches of strawberry wine I have ever made went sparkling on me. Degassing again and not resweetening left mine lifeless and sour. At least I know where I went wrong. More experience required! I'll get them strawberries some day!

I'll take my little thrid place (_last place_) ribbon and go sit over there...


----------



## Kraffty

Hey, Julie / Dan, how about a chance for minor redemption for us three losers, did you guys pick a best label or bottle?
Mike


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

Congratulations Jim! and thank you for posting pictures as well as the steps of your process. i had fun with this, i see there's a welch's competition that popped up here recently, i may have to throw my hat into that ring as well. congrats to all who managed to actually finish and send their bottles in for judging, as well as the judges for taking the time to sample and critique the bottles sent in. this is a fun hobby that takes time, patience, and great friends to share our stories and troubles with and am glad i can call all of you friends.

cheers


----------



## jswordy

dangerdave said:


> Way to go, Jim! That's awesome! I tried to stick to natural strawberries (no canned products) in mine and it was my undoing. Both batches of strawberry wine I have ever made went sparkling on me. Degassing again and not resweetening left mine lifeless and sour. At least I know where I went wrong. More experience required! I'll get them strawberries some day!
> 
> I'll take my little thrid place (_last place_) ribbon and go sit over there...



There are locally grown "natural" strawberries in the primary phase, Dave. I already had experience with the fact that strawberry usually turns out weak if you do not add an adjunct after fermentation. If you add real berries afterward you do get "fresh" flavor but set yourself up for a very long clearing process, and there was not enough time in this contest to do that. But you can do it, as LoneTreeFarms did.

This will probably be the last strawberry I ever make. Too much work. I can get a lot better results with less work in grape wines.

Thanks for the congrats, guys.


----------



## wineon4

Any chance on another event like this. I just now read the thread. Sounds like a fun time for this winter. Julie, I live 80 mile east of Pittsburgh, in the Ebensburg area. Congrats to all the entries it seemed to be all in fun GOOD JOB


----------



## sour_grapes

wineon4 said:


> Any chance on another event like this?



Take a look here: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f22/wmt-unofficial-welchs-wine-competition-41999/


----------



## ffemt128

wineon4 said:


> Any chance on another event like this. I just now read the thread. Sounds like a fun time for this winter. Julie, I live 80 mile east of Pittsburgh, in the Ebensburg area. Congrats to all the entries it seemed to be all in fun GOOD JOB


 
That's just a hop skip and 2 jumps from Pittsburgh. I went to a wedding there many years ago and my parents have a place in Fort Hill Pa.


----------



## wineon4

Need to get together around Pittsburgh some time, maybe have a tasting.


----------



## Tess

Oh wow this looks like so much fun. Love the pictures too thanks for sharing. Congratulations Jim!!


----------



## jswordy

I dunno if I said this already or not, but this wine won silver in a competition (frankly, I have entered so many I forget which one!). I am drinking it right now after some added aging, and it is just fantastic. Amazing what can come from a bunch of stuff tossed haphazardly into a bucket.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms

a gold here and a silver there!! congrats Jim. mine is still aging in bulk aside from the two bottles sent out. I haven't tasted it lately, I'm thinking I've got a plan for the weekend now.


----------

